# 2006 SECRET SANTA THREAD



## REO (Nov 20, 2006)

(Thanks Mona, you're a peach!)






Please post here when you get your gift from your secret Santa. That way they will know that you got it, and I can check you off my list.

Please DO share who your Santa was, what goodies you got, and post photos to share! We all love to see!

Please don't panic about getting your gift, the mails get very slow this time of year.



:

If you have not yet mailed out your gift yet, please hurry so it has time to reach your person. By Dec 1st please.


----------



## shane (Nov 20, 2006)

i was about to post mine today, but i ive a few more things to find



: it should be this week end



:


----------



## Bassett (Nov 20, 2006)

Guess I'll be first, since I'm the worst. I got my gift last week and did wait. (Until my grandchildren came home from school).  I'm sorry. My Secret Santa is kscowgirl. I got so many nice things from her. She did very well by me.



: I LOVE EVERYTHING. I got a coffee mug, which I'm using as I post, a nice big horseshoe cookie cutter, a horse calendar, (mini size), window stickers, a Breyer miniature horse tree ornament, 3 towels/a horse pin attached And a bag of horse treats.

Thanks so much kscowgirl. More thanks on the way later.

Here's my picture: Thrilled with everything.

Bonnie Bassett


----------



## Bassett (Nov 20, 2006)

I tried fixing on other thread but it did not work???? Sorry. Hope this worked this time.

Bonnie


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 20, 2006)

Bassett said:


> Guess I'll be first, since I'm the worst. I got my gift last week and did wait. (Until my grandchildren came home from school).  I'm sorry. My Secret Santa is kscowgirl. I got so many nice things from her. She did very well by me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: Glad you like everything! HAHA!!! You didn't even make it until Dec. 1st!!!



:

Didn't you read the "NO Peeking" on the box?!?!?!



:


----------



## Bassett (Nov 20, 2006)

KsCowgirl said:


> Bassett said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll be first, since I'm the worst. I got my gift last week and did wait. (Until my grandchildren came home from school).  I'm sorry. My Secret Santa is kscowgirl. I got so many nice things from her. She did very well by me.
> ...


Must have missed the no peeking, Secret Santa shhh, Santas watching you, ho ho ho. etc.. Must not have had my glasses on. Huh?



:



: I know I'm Bad. But it was so much fun.

Bonnie


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2006)

Sent my SS gift out today. Watch for 2 package's.


----------



## anoki (Nov 20, 2006)

OHOHOH!!!!! I got mine, I got mine!!!!! :new_multi: :new_multi:

Shana sent me a whole bunch o'stuff!!!! But I'm gonna be good and wait....until Dec 1st :lol: I hope!!!! rotfl

She was even nice enough to send a little something for Moxie!!! :aktion033:

Can't wait to see what all this stuff is!!!!!

(I'll post again when I open it all!!)

~kathryn

oh and mine SS gift will be going out this week!!!



:


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 21, 2006)

I received mine last Saterday (Nov 18)!

Oh how lucky can I be! WAHOO! :488: It was from Mona!

I received the package on Saterday and I have heroically resisted the urge to open it! Laughs. Well, Monday morning I just couldn't wait and I took off the brown wrapper only to find Christmas wrapping on it! Well, I left the house to go to work and it was still wrapped. I wonder how long I will go before I break down and look to see what is inside as I am not the patient type when it comes to waiting for Christmas! Hee Hee.

It is still wrapped and if I am lucky I will make it to next weekend.... I will just have to see how long I can go.... no will power.... It calls to me day and night... The only time I get any peace from it is when I am at work. But as soon as I walk in that door it starts calling again.... "Nila.... Ooooh Niiiiiiilaaaaa..... Open meeeeeee! You just can't wait.... You must seee what I am..."

And my package for my person should be going out today hopefully. Tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Mona (Nov 22, 2006)

SunQuest said:


> I received mine last Saterday (Nov 18)!
> 
> Oh how lucky can I be! WAHOO! :488: It was from Mona!
> 
> ...


Well Nila, I think you need to open it and put it out of it's misery. At least then it will stop calling your name!



: But only when YOU are good and ready to!



: :lol: Have fun trying to wait, and wait, and wait a little longer!! :aktion033:


----------



## kuelqhs (Nov 22, 2006)

Well I got mine today. :aktion033: I didnt' wait to open it, I have a 1 year old son and he helped. I had a really big box and it was just loaded with stuff. My fav. thing is the Western Picture Frame. I did find it kinda funny to find a troll doll in there, I used to colect those when I was a kid :lol: Oh ya and you just can't go wrong with Kisses!!



: Two packs of them!!

I just want to say thank you very much to my Santa Roxana (jrox)

My person will need to start checking the mail soon, i'm shipping in the morning!! Can't wait to hear from my person :bgrin

Thanks again Roxana


----------



## Erica (Nov 22, 2006)

I got mine yesterday, and of course was bad and didn't wait to open it. My secret santa was starleemay from Oregon and I got a big box of goodies; no picture yet but I will. I got a pathwork chirstmas blanket and pillow, two boxes of Angel ornaments, a couple of horse magnets that look like Big City, chocolate covered rasins and homemade brownies (which are wonderful, I am working on them a few at a time



: )

Thank you very much Starleemay! I loved it.

and my SS gift went out yesterday Priority so they should get it soon.


----------



## jrox (Nov 22, 2006)

kuelqhs said:


> Well I got mine today. :aktion033: I didnt' wait to open it, I have a 1 year old son and he helped. I had a really big box and it was just loaded with stuff. My fav. thing is the Western Picture Frame. I did find it kinda funny to find a troll doll in there, I used to colect those when I was a kid :lol: Oh ya and you just can't go wrong with Kisses!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are very welcome, and I am glad that you liked the stuff. Every one should have a troll doll!!! Gives us all memories. Merry Christmas

Roxana


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2006)

My SS gift is on the way!!...... Watch out Ohio!!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 22, 2006)

I mailed mine today. This is the first time I've done this and it was sooo much fun trying to figure out what to send. Guess now all we can do is hope they like what they get.



:


----------



## Ashley (Nov 23, 2006)

Well I am bad and havent even got my gifts yet. I dont have a clue what to get my person........................ :no:


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 24, 2006)

I haven't sent mine either. I honestly thought they had to be in the mail no later than dec 1. I did buy part of it and got it home and it was broken, so have to get back to the store to exchange. I also have a friend making another part and need to go pick it up. Should be in the mail no later than Tues. Will send priority, so should be there by the weekend (Dec 3). I will get it there.

Angie


----------



## picasso (Nov 24, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

My gift will be on the way here in just a few minutes. It is packaged up, setting on my kitchen counter. I am on my way to town to get it sent off here in just a little while. It's coming toward the NorthEast. Merry Christmas to everyone.



:


----------



## twister (Nov 24, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I got mine and I love it, I was away in Ottawa this week on business and just got back today and it was waiting for me. Of course I have no willpower so opened it right away, did I say I love it yet? Yahoo it is a beautiful, gorgeous, did I say I love it yet? wait for it, a stained glass head of a golden retriever all the way from New Brunswick. My secret santa was dontworrybeappy and I love you too, you could not have given me anything better, thank you so much. I have taken a photo but I will have to post it later as I am supposed to be working :lol: :lol: I have my gifts for my person and I am going to mail it tomorrow.

Yvonne


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 24, 2006)

I got my gifts today and couldn't wait and opened them as soon as I got home!!

It was from Corinne (Meadow Ridge Farm)

I got a halter, fly mask, address book, and a picture frame. I love all of it, thank you very much!! As soon as a get a decent pic of one of my horses it's going in that frame.

Leslie


----------



## twister (Nov 24, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Here is the photo of my gift from secret santa(dontworrybeappy) again I just loveeeeeeeeeit




:





Yvonne

ps did I say I love it :lol: :lol:


----------



## shane (Nov 24, 2006)

:aktion033: mine is on its way to its rightfull owner... it was a pleasure!!!



:


----------



## picasso (Nov 24, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I got my presents today. Two packages!!!! They are about to drive me CRAZY!!!!! My husband says I can't open them until Christmas. Not fair. I don't know if I can stand it or not. They are sitting in the living room looking at me, just daring me to open them. Thank you Alice. :aktion033:



:


----------



## Chazzy (Nov 24, 2006)

:aktion033: I got my gifts in from my secret santa who was Codi Kelly (quarters)! I love everything that I got. You really knew what I liked.



I got a beautiful picture of a pug (my favorite dog) wearing pearls and a rose and at the bottom of the picture it said "Good Breeding Just Shows"! LOL :bgrin I also got a pretty glass ornament and a calender with horse paintings in it from Lesley Harrison (she is an awsome artist, the horses look lifelike!).

Thanks again,

Chazzy


----------



## Alice (Nov 24, 2006)

Picasso

Glad you got your gifts. go ahead and open them I know I would.

Alice


----------



## RainSong (Nov 25, 2006)

My SS gift will be going out Monday or Tuesday - It's not going too horribly far.

This is all too exciting. :bgrin


----------



## Doobie (Nov 26, 2006)

*Sent out my SS gift today ... you should see it in a weeks time !!!*

When you open the box you will see you can open them all at once or one at a time !!!

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 26, 2006)

This is always the funnest part of Secret Santa......waiting to see when they get your gift.....and if they like it! Mine went out on the 22nd....so hopefully should arrive this week! And to all those people holding off till Christmas to open theirs......bah humbug!! We're curious.... so get to ripping!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh good grief! I thought the packages were supposed to be mailed out on Dec 1, not received by Dec 1. That's so early! YIKES! You guys are all early! (Big deep sigh and ho-hum).........But never fear, I"m on it. Whip me with a wet noodle. I'm bad, I'm faulty, and hanging my head in shame. It will be mailed out this week.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 26, 2006)

Mine was mailed out this Saturday heading to TX.


----------



## Mona (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Marty, they don't need to be received by December 1, but we try to have everyone mail them out by then, to beat the Christmas rush and hoping that everyone that participated will receive their gift in time for Christmas. In the past, when people waited too close to Christmas, some folks never got their gifts until after Christmas, and some not at all.





I sure hope that there are no "Scrooges" in the draw this year, and that everyone that entered sends out a gift.



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Nov 26, 2006)

My gift and Mikaela's will be going out tomorrow when hubby gets to work...One will be going to Kentucky and the other one to West Virginia so should be there by mid-week! Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## REO (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you Mona



: You said it! :lol:

We have a good group this year! :aktion033:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope I hear from my receiver soon for I sent it out on the 17th with a delivery confirmation to Pa.



: Mary


----------



## Westwood Farms (Nov 26, 2006)

Mine went out last week, and I must say, I was not nearly as creative... I have to figure out how to make the money limit stretch more next year!!

Merry Christmas Ya'll


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 26, 2006)

My gift is going out tomorrow with my hubby as well . Scoopie doo is my daughter. like mother like daughter I guess lol Mine is heading to Michigan so see theres a hint. Cant imagine it would take more than a week Merry Christmas to my giftee.


----------



## Marty (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Mona, I figured it was something like that. Never fear, I've got it covered. We're pretty much set on this end. I've got Dan's all ready to ship to his youth buddy, and mine is nearly ready.

I do remember the last couple of years there were some Scrooges and people were running around trying to do some damage control. Not a nice thing to have happened. I hope it will go smoothly this year.


----------



## divigo (Nov 27, 2006)

Sent my package to Wisconsin today, hope it gets there in time.



:

It's a little bit of everything, so I hope my secret santa person likes it.

Something nice, something new.

Something sparkly, something to chew.

O guess o guess what could it al be?

Hope they like Dutch treats, just like me! :lol:

I



: christmas!


----------



## tini-z (Nov 27, 2006)

I sent mine out on 22 november. Heading to Ohio!


----------



## REO (Nov 27, 2006)

Let it be a secret where your gifts are going. It's more fun that way if they don't know who it's coming from.




:

It went smoothly last year, when I was doing this. I worked very hard to make sure of that. And I'm going to make sure it works just as smooth this year too. No scrooges allowed. No one goes without a gift.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 27, 2006)

I got mine on Friday from Erica! I have NOT opened it, and will not till Christmas Eve. Anticipation is most of the fun!

THANKS!!

Lucy


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 27, 2006)

Well...no package arrives here and is left unopend!!




: Too much kid in me at my old age! Received it this morning and the papers went flying. Soooo much fun to get something from someone you don't even know



: A big thank you to Melissa at Kay Jay Farm for something snuggly for me to wear and something pretty for the minis to wear. Merry Christmas to all. Mary


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Nov 27, 2006)

I just received mine today!!! I was BAD and couldn't resist, had to open it!! Thank you so much Deni from Kuel Quarter Horses, she packed in a TON of fun stuff! A new mini halter with COWBOY etched in leather for my little guy (I can't wait to try it on him!) home-made by Deni, a cool mini FM radio (thank you, now I can listen to tunes while I go jogging!), Smoothie brand bodywash and lotion, strawberry kiwi scented YUM! Candies, a beautiful scarf, a 2007 horse calander and my favorite...a hand-made leather etch/burn/cutout (lord I wish I knew how to do these) of my farm name and logo!!! Beautifully detailed by roses...this is just gorgeous!

I will definitely be adding a photo of these tonight, THANK YOU Deni!! I love them all but I just love your hand made gifts the most!!!!

p.s. I just sent my gift out the door today - please be patient those of you who haven't received yours yet, one of you is mine and it will be at your doorstep shortly!!!


----------



## Devon (Nov 27, 2006)

eeeks! Should be there Dec 1st?? I'll send mine out to the states tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lewella (Nov 27, 2006)

I recieved mine today. My secret santa was minis4me. She did a WONDERFUL job! I now have a very unique chicken on nest to add to my chicken collection and a very pretty pair of oven mitts. :aktion033:






If you look close you will see that the chicken itself is a squash, the wings are peppers as is the comb, the waddles are cherries, the tail feathers are peas in a pod and it is surrounded by corn, potatoes, grapes, apples, tomatos and a host of other fruits and veggies! Very cool!


----------



## love_casper (Nov 27, 2006)

okay please tell me i'm not the only one who hasn't sent the gift out yet? i'm a bad bad procrastinator (sp?), and will probably send mine tomorrow, or the next day....

well i guess great minds think alike because whoever my SS is, has not sent me anything yet either ! YAY! (i don't feel so bad). high five, whoever you are!

okay i still need to finish shopping.....have one last thing to get them. oh boy! i love this time fo year



:


----------



## yankee_minis (Nov 27, 2006)

Picasso!! Thank you so much!! Yes, I opened it and I am thrilled with the Kentucky mug and mouse pad! And that moose with the blankie is soooo cute!! Thanks!!

You did an awesome job!!

Tracy


----------



## maranatha minis (Nov 27, 2006)

I got mine Saturday!!! I can't wait!!! thanks secret santa

Shelley<><


----------



## RainSong (Nov 27, 2006)

Casper, you're not the only one... we've been delayed till Fri. to get mine out...


----------



## ruffian (Nov 27, 2006)

Well - between getting ready for Christmas, having Thanksgiving for 20, trying to pack for a 10 day vacation to Florida, leaving Sunday, AND packing my mom-in law's house since she sold and has to be out by 12/19, and working full time - -

MINE WENT OUT TODAY!!! And it's going to ------OOPS - can't tell ya!!



:


----------



## kuelqhs (Nov 27, 2006)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> I just received mine today!!! I was BAD and couldn't resist, had to open it!! Thank you so much Deni from Kuel Quarter Horses, she packed in a TON of fun stuff! A new mini halter with COWBOY etched in leather for my little guy (I can't wait to try it on him!) home-made by Deni, a cool mini FM radio (thank you, now I can listen to tunes while I go jogging!), Smoothie brand bodywash and lotion, strawberry kiwi scented YUM! Candies, a beautiful scarf, a 2007 horse calander and my favorite...a hand-made leather etch/burn/cutout (lord I wish I knew how to do these) of my farm name and logo!!! Beautifully detailed by roses...this is just gorgeous!
> 
> I will definitely be adding a photo of these tonight, THANK YOU Deni!! I love them all but I just love your hand made gifts the most!!!!


I have been so excited waiting to hear from you!

You are very much welcome. I had a lot of fun making your gifts. The part that took the longest was tooling that rose (only took two nights). I had to make myself leave your farm logo alone, I really wanted to tool in the all the muscles ect... but then it woulnd't have been your logo anymore. I hope your halter fits I had to guess at the size.

More then anything I hope I have made a new friend from this



you can never have to many friends. I am so happy you like your gifts.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine _WILL_ go out by Dec 1st lol, just put together the last of it tonight. My ss was really an early bird - received it a couple of days ago from Kim / Crayonbox. Thanks Kim for all the goodies - very cute little horse with dangly legs that she says is locally made, a neat barn ornament and my favorite, a leather horse door hanger with bells. Oh, and chocolate.... :aktion033: Thanks Kim for everything!





Jan


----------



## Devon (Nov 27, 2006)

Haven't Got Mine Yet. Sending mine out tomorrow :bgrin


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sent mine out last week. Should get there late this week I would think. It is going someplace colder. Not much of a hint since I live in AZ.



:

Robin


----------



## punky (Nov 28, 2006)

Just let you know that mine and my daugthers ss is going out today!!

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!

Punky


----------



## KayJay Farm (Nov 28, 2006)

Buckskin gal said:


> Well...no package arrives here and is left unopend!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad it arrived safely. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Erica (Nov 28, 2006)

> I got mine on Friday from Erica! I have NOT opened it, and will not till Christmas Eve. Anticipation is most of the fun!
> 
> THANKS!!
> 
> Lucy


Glad it made it! and you can open the outside box even if you must wait to open the rest......as inside I wrapped the presents. Hope you like it.


----------



## Westwood Farms (Nov 28, 2006)

I got mine from Karen Nass. Thanks so much, even though I have not opened it yet!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 28, 2006)

wildoak said:


> Mine _WILL_ go out by Dec 1st lol, just put together the last of it tonight. My ss was really an early bird - received it a couple of days ago from Kim / Crayonbox. Thanks Kim for all the goodies - very cute little horse with dangly legs that she says is locally made, a neat barn ornament and my favorite, a leather horse door hanger with bells. Oh, and chocolate.... :aktion033: Thanks Kim for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jan, I'm glad it arrived safely and you liked everything! I admit I was tempted to keep the door hanger myself!! :bgrin

Haven't gotten mine yet, will post when I do.


----------



## Reble (Nov 28, 2006)

Just sent my gift out today... Keep checking your mail box from your secret Santa Lady



:


----------



## jdhand (Nov 29, 2006)

I received my gift yesterday. I was going to wait and open it, but I just had to open it. I loved everything so much. My gift was from Diana from Crescendo Acres. She sent me soap with a Horse on it and beautiful note cards with horses on them and treats for my horses. This is so fun. Thanks so much Diana for your thoughtfulness. Dinda Hand


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 29, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I received the most wonderful gift from SunQuest -- aka Nila -[/SIZE]

No way was I waiting to open my present!!!!

Nila sent a beautiful Christmas box (a keepsake) and 4 Corgi and Mini Christmas Ornaments! One had a picture of our corgi Pippi on it -- another had our driving gelding Platinum on it and two more had pictures of Corgi's -- Beautiful keepsakes to treasure.

Thank you Nila - I love them very very much and will treasure them for the years to come!

JJay

PS I will take pictures tonight and add them to the post tomorrow.

My package went overseas the middle of November -- and probably won't make it there on time. So sorry -- had no idea it would take 6 - 8 weeks




:





Sooo --- warning to others for next year -- plan far far ahead -- I am sorry I did not.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 29, 2006)

So Glad that they got there safely JJay! I was worried so I packed them in a good sturdy box (keepsake) that I could put into another box as I just don't trust the shippers to handle safely even when stamped all over that it is fragile. And so glad you liked the personalized ornaments! It was fun to try to find just the right pictures for them. I am sure glad that you had a website!



:


----------



## quaters (Nov 29, 2006)

Chazzy said:


> :aktion033: I got my gifts in from my secret santa who was Codi Kelly (quarters)! I love everything that I got. You really knew what I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad that you liked them. I saw the pug print and just ahd to get it for you. Enjoy the calander and ornaments!

I got my presents the other day and ripped them right open, lol. I got Chicken Soup for the Horse Lovers Soul 2, 2 ornaments, and a bookmarker (which i've been to lazy to buy myself, lol). She also put a little magnet like thingy of her home state in with the card! Minis3, thank you for everything that you sent. I've already read about 1/2 of the book, lol. And the ornaments are hanging on the hutch in the dinning room. And I've got to know, where did you get the wrapping paper and tissue from? I had a hard time trying to keep it from tearing up so I could use it in a scrapbook, lol.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm glad it arrived Westwood Farm. You can open it if you want.

Karen


----------



## Ashley (Nov 29, 2006)

I got mine today! However I am waiting to open them. But would the mystery person fess up? I dont reconize the name so not sure what the "forum name" is...............

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

I love all of it! Good thing I didnt start my diet yet. I showed Mitzy my calander, but I had to reasure her that she was still the prettiest cocker spainel out there.

The ornament is awsome! Your sister did a excellent job painting Nemo on there!

I love all the stuff. I think you just got my xmas spirt back in full force! Thank you "MissMolly!


----------



## Black Pearl (Nov 29, 2006)

:aktion033: I just mailed out mine today so Look out AZ! hehehe :saludando:

Kat


----------



## MissMolly (Nov 29, 2006)

Ashley,

I am glad you liked it. My sister got all the talent in the family, I can only draw stick people!

Merry Christmas

Gail


----------



## RedWagon (Nov 29, 2006)

I got mine, I got mine!! :aktion033: I opened it the second I got it. No way was I waiting! Thank you, Bonnie!! :bgrin Everything is perfect! I got a cookbook, 3 adorable ornaments, hot chocolate mix, a halter, and 4 super cute cookie cutters all packed in a red wagon!! I love my Secret Santa!



: But, Bonnie, you forgot to put your forum name!






Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Nov 29, 2006)

I GOT MINE!!! YAY!!.... lol I didnt wait, I ran in, got it, jumped in my car, turned the heat on because its freezing, and opened it, nope I couldnt even wait till I got home!!!

Inside I found a baby halter in turquoise, I love that color!!!, a calendar and day planner for the year 2007, which is sooo helpful, because im addicted to day planning and cant organize my self without one. =) Some BEAUTIFUL horse cards! and a breyer paddock pals gift set!!! and I dont have those ones yet either!!! I am soooo Happy, Deb, THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!! :bgrin


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2006)

Red Wagon, your Santa was mouse





I LOVE seeing all the goodies! :aktion033:


----------



## twister (Nov 30, 2006)

:aktion033: This is soooo much fun, I have been tracking the progress of my ss gift on the internet as I sent it by UPS. On the 28th it was in Detroit, MI at 18:35 and as of 13:19 on the 29th it was in Hodgkins, Il, they said it was on schedule to arrive with my person on Dec 1st. Hope you like your gifts as much as I liked picking them out :lol:

Yvonne


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 30, 2006)

Got my box today - I havent opened it yet. The girls in the office want to help - it is very heavy and came from Marylou (all the way from Canada). When we get done shipping for the day then we will open it and take pictures. I cant wait !!!!

Merry Christmas everyone and special wishes to Marylou.

LisaB - Ozark


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Nov 30, 2006)

Cassandra of White Socks Minis

I am so glad you like your present.

I am suprized that it got to you that fast. The lady at our post office thought it would take at least 2 weeks. (I did not want to be late. :bgrin )

Hope you have a very nice Christmas.

Deb


----------



## Ashley (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh wow Ashley, that sure looks like a special someone from your avatar!! How beautiful!!!


----------



## T.C. Miniature Horse Farm (Nov 30, 2006)

I got mine!! WHOO HOO!! Wow what a thoughtful person Mrs. Kristy is!! Thanks so much!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Oh and mine is sent out in the mail as well


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 30, 2006)

THANK-YOU Rita of RnR's Lilnickers !!!!

On a day that I so needed a lift, what did the Mail Lady deliver? A wonderful gift.......even though it was wrapped so prettily for Christmas, I opened it!!! Thank-you for the beautiful towels !!! I LOVE them !!!And the Postcards and seeing on the one where you live. And Thank-you for the wonderful letter !!! I will post a picture later



:

I am feeling silly being so sappy,



: but I really, really needed this today.

Thanks,

Sue


----------



## mouse (Nov 30, 2006)

RedWagon said:


> I got mine, I got mine!! :aktion033: I opened it the second I got it. No way was I waiting! Thank you, Bonnie!! :bgrin Everything is perfect! I got a cookbook, 3 adorable ornaments, hot chocolate mix, a halter, and 4 super cute cookie cutters all packed in a red wagon!! I love my Secret Santa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're quite welcome "Red Wagon!" I was sure I put my forum name on it. oops. Was doing so many Christmas cards at the same time, that I must have gotten confused....easily done on my end. lol.

At any rate, I hope you can use them all! MERRY MERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 30, 2006)

Robin1 said:


> Sent mine out last week. Should get there late this week I would think. It is going someplace colder. Not much of a hint since I live in AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read this earlier today and was thinking..."Hmmm...well, it sure is colder HERE!!" Well......just a bit ago, I got a package...and its from YOU Robin!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Thank you sooo much for the Arizona T-shirt (love the colors!!), the carousel horse plaques..and the candy cane Hersheys kisses (which I've already started on...LOL!! They are soooo good!!! :bgrin ) THANKS!!!!!



: :bgrin




(pic isnt very good, but you get the idea



)

PS I sent my SS package out yesturday...to the east coast...so it should be there by Wednesday they said.



:


----------



## Devon (Nov 30, 2006)

This is very neat!! Can't wait for mine to come :bgrin


----------



## MooreAcres (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I finally have mine together and will send it off asap. I sure hope my SS enjoyes what I got them. I don't feel like it was enough, lol.

Haven't seen anything arrive yet that might be from my santa, but I trust that it will be here shortly. They're probably a little behind like myself, hahaha.

Have an awesome holiday everyone! :saludando:

Erin


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Nov 30, 2006)

Shaladar glad you got your gift. I am so happy it came at a time you needed a lift , It's always fun getting presents, I am surprized it got there so fast I just mailed it on Tue. Hope you like it.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 30, 2006)

Gee I hope my person is okay since she hasn't been on the board since about the first week of November




: I did send her package early with a confirmation request and it does show it was delivered a week ago tomorrow.



I sure would like to hear from her. Mary


----------



## Josie (Dec 1, 2006)

GOT MINE!!!!!!! Thanks so much Selina!

It is a darling welcome sign with a boot. Very cute and I have the perfect place for it. It will greet my visitors. Thank you, thank you.

My son his wife, and grandchildren live in Knoxville, Selina. How far are you from there?

Merry Christmas everyone.

Josie

Willow Springs Farm

Parkersburg, WV


----------



## lvponies (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank You, Thank You to Jodi (Scoopiedoo) for my great box of goodies!!! I absolutely loved everything!! She sent me a wooden sleigh Christmas hanging with Santa and his reindeer on it, a beautiful angel Christmas pin, 2 Christmas ornaments with my name painted on them (an angel and a ball with a mini horse lounging on top), a monthly planner and a Santa basket holding lotions. WOW!!! What a wonderful surprise everything was!!! I was able to hold out on opening the box for maybe 5 minutes (OK.....30 seconds!!).

Thank You, Jodi!!!



:

I have purchased the items for my Secret Santa, but haven't wrapped them or gotten them in a box yet. Really need to find that dern tape!!!



:


----------



## SHANA (Dec 1, 2006)

I got my gift this morning. :aktion033: Of course I could not wait to open it. I got a gorgeous red halter, a blue and red leadrope and a white horse with hooks on bottom so that I can hang the halter and leadrope up. No photos yet. The halter has sequins glued on, and you can all guess who sent it to me. Looks a lot like the yellow halter that was done for her horse Wee Man. Thank you very much Devon. I love the gifts, now which horse will wear it is the fun part.



: It came at a great time as tommorow I am taking 9 minis to be Santas reindeer at the Santa Claus Parade. My husband may fight me for the leadrope as its his favourite colour blue, mine is red, and it is both.



: Devon too bad I didn't get it earlier as this past monday I was in Grimbsy, ate breakfast at Mcdonalds, then headed to Smithville to deliver a arabian filly I sold and to pick up my new mini stallion. Thank you very much for the gifts.

SHANA


----------



## joyenes (Dec 1, 2006)

:aktion033: Thank You BackwoodsNanny :aktion033:

I receieved my gift yesterday and wouldn't you know it, I just ripped it right open



: No waiting here!

Gosh the gift is absolutley perfect, I just love everything you sent. Did you make the hat and scarf? The color is wonderful and just in time the weather has turned to freezing!

The kitchen accessories are GREAT! A glass cutting board, serving tray and hot plate all in the lodge theme of moose and bears like I asked for. You are a great shopper! Thanks again I love everything!!!!

I'll try and ad a picture here later today, my gift is going out today so someome in AZ be on the look out!!


----------



## Selina (Dec 1, 2006)

Josie said:


> GOT MINE!!!!!!! Thanks so much Selina!
> 
> It is a darling welcome sign with a boot. Very cute and I have the perfect place for it. It will greet my visitors. Thank you, thank you.
> 
> ...






Josie said:


> GOT MINE!!!!!!! Thanks so much Selina!
> 
> It is a darling welcome sign with a boot. Very cute and I have the perfect place for it. It will greet my visitors. Thank you, thank you.
> 
> ...



Josie,

Glad that you liked it. We are about 8 hours from Knoxville. Hope to meet you at show or two.

Selina ( Cisco's Minis)


----------



## twister (Dec 1, 2006)

:aktion033: Just checked my ss gift on the ups site and it was out for delivery today at 5:45 a.m. (that's when it left the depot :bgrin Can't wait to see if my person likes what I sent. :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## kareng (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I was so excited to actually get mine mailed before the deadline (mailed it yesterday) that I just realized that I didn't wrap it. It's in a box but no Christmas paper



: I'm always doing things at the very last minute and was so proud to mail my gift before the deadline but I still messed up :no: So my person won't have to make the decision of opening or waiting as they will know when they open the box. Oh well.....I guess it's the thought that counts and the gift will be a SURPRISE anyway :bgrin

kareng

PS - hint.....I'm in Ohio and I shipped my gift North



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 1, 2006)

I sent mine off today but I think my recipient will be a bit bemused.......

So, aplogise in advance for the fact that I have been a little- well, to put it mildly absent minded,(



: ) lately so some of the stuff was all pretty packed up and some of the stuff - well, I think I may well have forgotten to wrap some of it!!!

Oh, what the heck, just open it all!!


----------



## Fullmoon (Dec 1, 2006)

I got a visit from the UPS man just a few minutes ago. Of course I didn't wait for Christmas. Thank You soooo much Twister!! I got a beautiful Painted Ponies brooch (it's the War Pony one) and some horse pins. Also a very pretty horse magnet and the cutest kind of stuffed Peponi magnet. Also a horse razor for the muzzle and a bar of great smelling strawberry soap. I was opening present after present! I have to get ready for work here in a minute and I'm going to wear the brooch. Thanks again Twister!!


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Dec 1, 2006)

We got hit with the bad weather so I did not get to open my package from MaryLou until today - it is awesome. I will post pic next week.

I wanted something from the region of the Secret Santa. She sent me a beauitful box packed with wonderful honey, beeswax candles, asst candles, candle holders, pot holders, dry flowers, crystal, candy bugs and my husbands absolute favorite (real canadian maple sugar). Everything was individually wrapped -we had so much fun opening everything!!!! All of it is just great - I am just thrilled.

Thank you so much - you are a sweatheart.

LisaB - Ozark


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Dec 1, 2006)

I got mine!!! HUGE THANK YOU to Ruffian!! I did not wait for Christmas either, sorry, I'm bad!!! I got SOOO much stuff! I haven't had a chance, yet, to take pictures, but I will. (gotta get batteries for the digital)

Thank you, Dana, for everything.



:

I got a little blue towel with a reindeer on it, an adorable teddy bear, a Make a Wish angel figurine, a curry for the horses, a sponge for the horses, a VERY cute Santa light, and my favorite of all, a lighted angel. She's simply beautiful!! Thank you sooo very much, I love it all.

Merry Christmas to you all!! :aktion033:

P.S. I will take pictures probably tomorrow and add them here.

edited to say: I'm glad that you liked what I chose for you Kim, it was LOADS of fun shopping for you!


----------



## Devon (Dec 1, 2006)

SHANA said:


> I got my gift this morning. :aktion033: Of course I could not wait to open it. I got a gorgeous red halter, a blue and red leadrope and a white horse with hooks on bottom so that I can hang the halter and leadrope up. No photos yet. The halter has sequins glued on, and you can all guess who sent it to me. Looks a lot like the yellow halter that was done for her horse Wee Man. Thank you very much Devon. I love the gifts, now which horse will wear it is the fun part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Glad you liked it!! Thats so weird you were just down here! Whats Stallion did you buy from who? If you don't mind haha I know pretty much every breeder down in Ontario. Let's just say I show ALOT. haha.


----------



## punky (Dec 1, 2006)

:aktion033: I got mine yesterday, A big Thank You to Sandy Harris(sedeh) from Total Eclipse

Miniatures. I really loved the shot glass!! It will look very nice in my collection also,

And the lovely perfume, its really nice, i like the wedgewood design bottle also, And the toffee candy too.....

Everything was from the state of Oregon, Which was a nice gift, because i never been there before...

So thanks again Sandy!!! :saludando:


----------



## twister (Dec 1, 2006)

Fullmoon said:


> I got a visit from the UPS man just a few minutes ago. Of course I didn't wait for Christmas. Thank You soooo much Twister!! I got a beautiful Painted Ponies brooch (it's the War Pony one) and some horse pins. Also a very pretty horse magnet and the cutest kind of stuffed Peponi magnet. Also a horse razor for the muzzle and a bar of great smelling strawberry soap. I was opening present after present! I have to get ready for work here in a minute and I'm going to wear the brooch. Thanks again Twister!!


So glad you like your presents Full Moon, I had such fun getting them. :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 1, 2006)

I got mine from "StarRidgeAcres" Thank you sooo much!! :aktion033:

I was so excited to find the box on my porch this afternoon, very fitting to get a present on the first of December! :bgrin I couldn't wait to open it, inside I found lots of stuff scrapbooking, stickers, little metal picture frames and flowers, a glue pen (I really needed one!) and even some real pressed flowers for scrapbooking! Also two horse charms, I will have fun deciding what to do with probably will be earrings, or a necklace, and reindeer socks that are so funny, little red nose reindeer on the back I love 'em, and last but not least a wooden horse with jointed legs, it's cute and funny too. This was soo much fun!! Thanks again StarRidgeAcres it was the highlight of my day! :bgrin


----------



## RAPfrosty (Dec 1, 2006)

WHHOOHOO, I got my gift. A totally awesome hand painted model horse that looks like Fever from Steffanie aka Mini Hoof Beats!! I absolutly love it, thank you so so much! I am uploading the pictures now, I will post them as soon as I can!


----------



## Gini (Dec 1, 2006)

My gift came today!! :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: [SIZE=14pt]THANK YOU Kat!![/SIZE] Kat aka Black Pearl sent a Holiday frame and matching photo album, a wonderful oatmeal and raisin scented candle (I love candles!!) and a unique oil burning ornament. I will get pictures up tomorrow.

This has been so much fun, as you can see I couldn't wait to open the package. A special thanks

to Reo for doing this year after year.

[SIZE=24pt]MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Dec 1, 2006)

I recieved my Secret Santa gift yesterday! Hooray! Thank you Leslie Scott of PL Miniatures for the beautiful Breyer horse, horsey snacks and grooming equipment...by the way I love those grooming blocks...mine needed replaced as there's not much left to them anymore. Horsey has a spot on my shelf next to our Indian artifacts. Perfect!!!! *So thanks tonz! * Oh yeah, Leslie, you may notice the grooming block has a bite mark....my house Potbelly Pig, Lucielle, thought she would help me open my presents and decided to chomp the block...oh how yummy.




: The green brush is already in the barn so I forgot to include it in the picture. THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH!!! Have a very Merry _Christ_mas!!!

Here's my pics!


----------



## ruffian (Dec 1, 2006)

> I got mine!!! HUGE THANK YOU to Ruffian!! I did not wait for Christmas either, sorry, I'm bad!!! I got SOOO much stuff! I haven't had a chance, yet, to take pictures, but I will. (gotta get batteries for the digital)


I'm glad you like it - I mailed it Monday and was getting a little concerned!

Glad you liked the angel - I make a few of those every year.

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 1, 2006)

Gini said:


> My gift came today!! :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: [SIZE=14pt]THANK YOU Kat!![/SIZE] Kat aka Black Pearl sent a Holiday frame and matching photo album, a wonderful oatmeal and raisin scented candle (I love candles!!) and a unique oil burning ornament. I will get pictures up tomorrow.
> 
> This has been so much fun, as you can see I couldn't wait to open the package. A special thanks
> 
> ...



Im glad to hear everything got there Gini!!! Im glad you liked everything



I just loved that oatmeal candle and when your done burning it... it has an orniment to put on the tree



: I was tempted to put "do not open till xmas!" but who wants to wait for that



:

Kat


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 1, 2006)

joyenes said:


> :aktion033: Thank You BackwoodsNanny :aktion033:
> 
> I receieved my gift yesterday and wouldn't you know it, I just ripped it right open
> 
> ...


Joyce your shopping was sooo much fun because your tastes are so much like mine. I am so happy that everything made it without breaking I was so afraid something would break. Yes I did make the hat and scarf and after seeing your weather on the news did decide to include it in your package. The hat should be very warm as you can double the part that goes over your ears. Wish I had known more about what color to make. I am so glad you arent one to wait to open. As usual this was great fun. Its always easier to shop for someone who likes the same things I do. So glad it made you happy.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 2, 2006)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> I got mine from "StarRidgeAcres" Thank you sooo much!! :aktion033:
> 
> I was so excited to find the box on my porch this afternoon, very fitting to get a present on the first of December! :bgrin I couldn't wait to open it, inside I found lots of stuff scrapbooking, stickers, little metal picture frames and flowers, a glue pen (I really needed one!) and even some real pressed flowers for scrapbooking! Also two horse charms, I will have fun deciding what to do with probably will be earrings, or a necklace, and reindeer socks that are so funny, little red nose reindeer on the back I love 'em, and last but not least a wooden horse with jointed legs, it's cute and funny too. This was soo much fun!! Thanks again StarRidgeAcres it was the highlight of my day! :bgrin


Kim, I'm glad it was fun for you! I love crafts and scrapbooking too so of course I picked out stuff I'd like!



: And I couldn't resist the horse - he has such a dopey look on his face!

Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## sedeh (Dec 2, 2006)

punky said:


> :aktion033: I got mine yesterday, A big Thank You to Sandy Harris(sedeh) from Total Eclipse
> 
> Miniatures. I really loved the shot glass!! It will look very nice in my collection also,
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you liked it! The bottle is actually made out of Myrtlewood which is native to Oregon. I was trying to send a little bit of Oregon your way! :bgrin


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry, but didn't get mine out yesterday. Had to wait for a check to pay postage and then the ice storm here caused power outage and couldn't find wrapping stuff in the dark. I know that sounds funny, but we live in a basement home and only get light from front room windows and it was dark all day. (couldn't get on computer either lol) Will have it in mail early Sat and send priority. I am sure it will get there by end of week.

Angie


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2006)

Starleemay, your santa told me your gift will be mailed out next Friday. So it'll be on it's way to you!

I have heard that MARION and MS THE have both received their gifts. If you are their Santas, now you know they got them. Ms THE wants to wait till Christmas to open hers.

I'll keep checking in to things as time goes by.

I know it's hard to wait when you see everyone else getting their gifts, but please don't worry. No one will go without a gift!





I am keeping track of who got their gifts so PLEASE post here when you get yours so I can mark it down.

This is all so fun and exciting!


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 2, 2006)

:lol: :aktion033: :lol: I got mine- and I dropped mine gift for my secret Santa into the mail yesturday



:

My secret Santa wrote me a letter on the outside saying I had to play fair and have to wait until christmas to open it



:



:



: So I am playing fair



: :bgrin -



:



:

Which my hubby thought was so funny




: :bgrin :lol:


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 2, 2006)

I am getting a bit concerned that my gift has not gotten to my person. I mailed it out almost 2 weeks ago. Is this normal for the snail mail to really be snaily?


----------



## Fred (Dec 2, 2006)

Sent mine out priority today should be there in a couple of days. Linda B


----------



## sfmini (Dec 2, 2006)

I sent mine across the pond to the UK yesterday via airmail so it should arrive in a few days. To my person, I forgot to put the card in, so the only identification of the sender is on the return address on the box! Oops.

BTW, I GOT MINE! I will edit with details when I can take some pictures, but it came from Germany and is just awsome! I didn't even wait until I got home with it, opened it right in the parking lot at the Post Office! Thank you so much, It is just awsome.

Details to follow later, have to go sell Christmas trees.


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 2, 2006)

Bluerocket said:


> [SIZE=12pt]I received the most wonderful gift from SunQuest -- aka Nila -[/SIZE]
> 
> No way was I waiting to open my present!!!!
> 
> ...


Just now posting the photo - thanks again Nila!!

JJay


----------



## jrox (Dec 2, 2006)

Received mine today, thank you so much JULIE .... RedWagon

I just love the beautiful Santa, the Muscadine Jelly is wonderful, and Cross stitched horses are just beautiful, and the CANCER ANGELS, are WONDERFUL. I am curious did you make those?????????

I had never seen anything like that before. thank you so very very much. Seems that you really figured out who I am.

Again thank you so very very much, and I hope that your holidays are filled with all JOY.

Roxana

jroxs


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2006)

*Black Pearl*, your Santa told me she'll be mailing your gift out next week. She's been ill. So, it'll soon be on it's way to you!


----------



## Marion (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you, Denise for all the wonderful gifts.

I wanted to tell you my husband is from Indiana.

I love the pictures of the barn. We want to build a new barn so we are looking into a new barn.

The Santa was great, the pillow is wonderful, and the calendar was beautiful.


----------



## love_casper (Dec 2, 2006)

wow everyone has such great gifts!

i'm happy to report my gift is finally on it's way...WATCH OUT EAST COAST!!!! i hope they like it.



:


----------



## starleemay (Dec 2, 2006)

REO Thanks for letting me know. I can wait. :aktion033:


----------



## Bassett (Dec 2, 2006)

Reo,

Just to let you know. My person (kyeadon) did get hers as I got the nicest letter from her. I don't think she posted as I have been pretty much keeping up with it.





Bonnie Bassett


----------



## Fullmoon (Dec 2, 2006)

I mailed mine out last Tuesday, Nov. 28th. Since it's going "North" they said it should be there in about seven days. I sure had a blast shopping, I don't have any horsey people to shop for in my family. :bgrin


----------



## RedWagon (Dec 2, 2006)

jrox said:


> Received mine today, thank you so much JULIE .... RedWagon
> 
> I just love the beautiful Santa, the Muscadine Jelly is wonderful, and Cross stitched horses are just beautiful, and the CANCER ANGELS, are WONDERFUL. I am curious did you make those?????????
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you liked everything. I had a great time getting everything together. I did the cross stitching, but my mother (a breast cancer survivor) made the angels. Yours are one of a kind, though. They are the only pink ones she's ever made! She and I both wanted to give you something unique and uplifting to symbolize your cancer battle.

I hope you have a very merry Christmas!


----------



## RainSong (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine arrived sometime while I was away for a couple days at my best friend's house... I opened it ASAP, which was last night. However, it's been a long LONG day, and I can't remember who sent it! And of course, since I spent this morning cleaning, I can't recall where I put the card




:

I got two resin (??) ornaments- one an apple, one a pepper or carrot, as well as a Breyer Stirrup Ornament - Snow Princess!!!! (If I remember the name right... sorry!! My brain is absolutely toast!) And some Tiger Balm for my hands!

I love it all! Thank you, thank you! Nathan tried to run off with the apple...



:

My SS gift was sent out, and should arrive soon... can't wait.


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Dec 3, 2006)

I got mine! However it's marked in 4, 577 places to DO NOT OPEN UNTIL CHRISTMAS sooooo I didn't yet..I'm being a good girl



) Not sure how long I can hold out tho.....it's bigger than a breadbox..heavy too.. Return addy is Beaumont, TX...hmm it rattles and it's heavy too...OH PLUHHZEEE let me open it NOW!!!!!



:



:


----------



## Miniature217 (Dec 3, 2006)

Trinity_Acres said:


> I recieved my Secret Santa gift yesterday! Hooray! Thank you Leslie Scott of PL Miniatures for the beautiful Breyer horse, horsey snacks and grooming equipment...by the way I love those grooming blocks...mine needed replaced as there's not much left to them anymore. Horsey has a spot on my shelf next to our Indian artifacts. Perfect!!!! *So thanks tonz! * Oh yeah, Leslie, you may notice the grooming block has a bite mark....my house Potbelly Pig, Lucielle, thought she would help me open my presents and decided to chomp the block...oh how yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I am glad that you like it . Yay! I am happy you got it. :aktion033:

Thanks to the Sectret Santa that i got my gift from, I did not get a chance to write the sectret santa's address down , My little sister put the address in the trash .



:

So here is what i got from my sectret santa.

I hope you can see the pic.






Leslie


----------



## REO (Dec 3, 2006)

I got mine! :aktion033:

It's from LisaB



:

I'm saving it for Christmas! Thank you Santa for whatever it is! I'm so excited!

---------------------------

Thanks Bassett!

---------------------------

Rainsong, your Santa is Wild Oak

---------------------------

PL Miniatures, your Santa is Marion

---------------------------

qtrmoonfarm, your Santa is Westwood Farms


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 3, 2006)

Whoohoo I got COLOUR

AND all my parcels are away well on time, now all I have to do is the cards!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 3, 2006)

:aktion033: I got my package today. I know, I know, no mail delivery on Sunday so it's probably been at the mailbox for a day or so. With this darned snow, I haven't been any further than my barn (and my mailbox is quite a bit further).

Anyway Wantminimore aka Leslie Post was my secret santa. I'm gonna try not to open them for a while, (hehe we'll see how long that lasts). Anyway Leslie I'm sorry if you were concerned about me not receiving it yet. It's here. And I really do appreciate them.....even if I don't know what's in 'em yet. THANKS BUNCHES!!!!!

While I'm posting, guess I'll add..... the gift for my person should have been delivered late this past week. Hope to hear soon that it got to her.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 3, 2006)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> I just received mine today!!! I was BAD and couldn't resist, had to open it!! Thank you so much Deni from Kuel Quarter Horses, she packed in a TON of fun stuff! A new mini halter with COWBOY etched in leather for my little guy (I can't wait to try it on him!) home-made by Deni, a cool mini FM radio (thank you, now I can listen to tunes while I go jogging!), Smoothie brand bodywash and lotion, strawberry kiwi scented YUM! Candies, a beautiful scarf, a 2007 horse calander and my favorite...a hand-made leather etch/burn/cutout (lord I wish I knew how to do these) of my farm name and logo!!! Beautifully detailed by roses...this is just gorgeous!
> 
> I will definitely be adding a photo of these tonight, THANK YOU Deni!! I love them all but I just love your hand made gifts the most!!!!



Ok I finally got my camera working! Here's a photo of all the lovely things Deni sent me!! Of course I LOVE the hand-made items the most!






THANK YOU again Deni!


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 3, 2006)

AppyLover2 said:


> :aktion033: I got my package today. I know, I know, no mail delivery on Sunday so it's probably been at the mailbox for a day or so. With this darned snow, I haven't been any further than my barn (and my mailbox is quite a bit further).
> 
> Anyway Wantminimore aka Leslie Post was my secret santa. I'm gonna try not to open them for a while, (hehe we'll see how long that lasts). Anyway Leslie I'm sorry if you were concerned about me not receiving it yet. It's here. And I really do appreciate them.....even if I don't know what's in 'em yet. THANKS BUNCHES!!!!!
> 
> While I'm posting, guess I'll add..... the gift for my person should have been delivered late this past week. Hope to hear soon that it got to her.


Glad you got the gifts and I do hope you like them. Let me know if don't make it to Christmas opening them. Like I said in the letter, you have more coming your way. I ordered something for you and you should be getting it anytime.

Leslie


----------



## Devon (Dec 3, 2006)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> MiniHoofBeats said:
> 
> 
> > I just received mine today!!! I was BAD and couldn't resist, had to open it!! Thank you so much Deni from Kuel Quarter Horses, she packed in a TON of fun stuff! A new mini halter with COWBOY etched in leather for my little guy (I can't wait to try it on him!) home-made by Deni, a cool mini FM radio (thank you, now I can listen to tunes while I go jogging!), Smoothie brand bodywash and lotion, strawberry kiwi scented YUM! Candies, a beautiful scarf, a 2007 horse calander and my favorite...a hand-made leather etch/burn/cutout (lord I wish I knew how to do these) of my farm name and logo!!! Beautifully detailed by roses...this is just gorgeous!
> ...


OOH!! I Love your gifts!!! That halter is so Adorable!!



:

can't wait for my SS Gift to come :bgrin


----------



## yellerroseintx (Dec 4, 2006)

:saludando: Thank you TinyMiteVillage for your gift...a cute horsey sign that says NO NAGGING ALLOWED...I have it up in my kitchen.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 4, 2006)

I am so glad you like it. I thought it was cute and when you said you like homemade and horseey stuff for your house I thought that is it..........lol


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 4, 2006)

Well I am half way good, I did open the first box, Thank you so much Bonnie. But I haven't opened the other boxes yet, but they do give off a hint (wow they smell good). But I got the best present of all, a reading with Bonnie. I love that, she has been so wonderful with all of my other ones. I can't wait. So I got a great gift and still have more to open.

Thank you again Bonnie, you have made it a Merry Christmas for me.

Karen


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow!!! A HUGE box arrived today from FRED! I had to run out and rescue the rural mail carrier! It is so exciting to receive things from other states. Here in rural Oklahoma, New Hampshire seems quite exotic!

Can I go ahead and open the mailing box? I love anticipation, so I don't mind waiting.

Marsha

I mailed mine out on the 1st.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you Thank you Thank you Kim Shifflett (lvponies on the forum) package came today How wonderful. Seems our families have a double tie this year as you had me and Jodi who was your secret Santa is my daughter how ironic huh Robin. Any way the package had 4 packages inside so I agreed to open one since Jodi was right after me. First of all the paper was adorable with horses on it, too nice to open but Jodi wouldnt let me wait. A great ornament with Santa holding a foal who looked much like our little Helen. Then she just kept handing packages to me so of course I HAD to open them Then a package of horse cookies for Helen and her friends how thoughtful. Then a package with West Va honey and beeswax candle and honey face cream how cool. And finally a beautiful heavy sweatshirt with Maine Pride Miniatures embroidered on it. Thank you so very much for such thoughtful wonderful gifts YOu are a GREAT Santa and Robin you can give Kim my name anytime.


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 4, 2006)

I received mine today :aktion033: :aktion033: but don't know who my Secret Santa is. They return addressed it to "Secret Santa" :lol: and the card inside says, I have to open the presents first.



:

So whoever you are, THANK YOU, I am going to try and be good and wait till Chritmas.

Robin


----------



## Rachel (Dec 4, 2006)

I got my package today from British Columbia! :aktion033:

I am feeling a bit guilty, though, because I haven't sent out my gift quite yet. It'll be going out tomorrow but doesn't have too terribly far to go.

I don't think I'll be able to wait to open it. I probably will later tonight :bgrin

Well....I couldn't wait to open it! It is great and I love it! Thank you to White Sock Miniature!



:

I got a wall mount key holder painted beautifully with running horses, a refrigerator notepad with horses of course, and a great little gold and silver keychain! I REALLY like the keychain. Thank you White Sock Miniature for the holiday surprise!



:


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 4, 2006)

I got mine today. It was actually at the post office last Friday already, but with the weather, I didn't get up there till this afternoon. I did get it home before I opened the outside box and found an oven mitt with blond brownie mix inside (they are baking as I type and a really cute horse ornament that is light enough for me to push pin it to a shelf on my desk and see it all year. I left the wrapped package alone until after feeding, but that is all I could manage and found some really great smelling candles in the package. I really love candles. Thank you Erika Decker "Kira98".

I am sorry, but mine did not go out until today. I sent it priority and it is staying in the states, so it should be there within a week.

Thanks again for the great gift.

Angie "Dannigirl"

Eating the brownies and they are delicious!!!!!!!


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Dec 4, 2006)

I got mine today and couldn't wait to open it, thanks so much to horse_chick. I got a beautiful horseshoe braclet and its silver :aktion033: (I love silver all my other jewelry is silver). Also got horse head glass markers, what a neat idea I have never seen them before. Thank you so much Cara. I hope you have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healty New Year.

Rita

RnRs Lilnickers


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 4, 2006)

oh, Sandii, qtrmoon,

you can open your package, and I hope you like what I got you. I wanted to give you a good giggle with all the no peeking signs, lol

You will have to refresh my memory, I do not remember what I got ya!!!! :bgrin


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 4, 2006)

Well I sent off my package today. I know it was a little late, but I sent it priority so it should be there within 2-3 days (at least thats what they said). I sure hope my Secret Santa person like their gifts and that they enjoy the Christmas holiday!

Best wishes to everyone, Erin


----------



## Alice (Dec 5, 2006)

I got my gifts from my SS boy does she know how to shop. Punky) Tina Ross sent me a Snowy Wreath candle, a glass with hand painted flowers on it and a candle inside, two wall hangings of horses, oven mitt with cookie mix a cookie cutter and a thermometer with horses on it to hang out side.

You made my day a little brighter Tina I was having a hard time today my best friend died today. Thank you so much for everything. Alice


----------



## MInx (Dec 5, 2006)

* :aktion033: Oh my goodness I got my SS gift yesterday and I am thrilled! I know it's a terrible picture sorry*

but wanted to get it posted.

It's from Cherokee Stables, Bless you Connie.

A lovely Libby Candy Dish and it's engraved!

Says "Alliman Joy's Color Me Shammy" on it in a gold color almost the color of my Shammy mare, my love!

I have it on my buffet waiting for Christmas candy to show it off! It will always remain there.

Thanks again Connie Ballard for such a personal touching effort you put into my gift.

Maxine






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/min...1/CandyDish.jpg


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2006)

Maxine, Connie is not in the secret Santa. Maybe your Santa ordered it for FROM Connie?

Come on MInx's Santa, fess up! Was it from you?


----------



## kareng (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine arrived Friday from Gini. I haven't been online so just am getting around to posting. I'm going to be a good girl and wait to open it - might make it until Christmas but probably not



:

Thanks Gini!!! Merry Christmas



:


----------



## punky (Dec 5, 2006)

Alice said:


> I got my gifts from my SS boy does she know how to shop. Punky) Tina Ross sent me a Snowy Wreath candle, a glass with hand painted flowers on it and a candle inside, two wall hangings of horses, oven mitt with cookie mix a cookie cutter and a thermometer with horses on it to hang out side.
> 
> You made my day a little brighter Tina I was having a hard time today my best friend died today. Thank you so much for everything. Alice


Alice,

I`m glad you enjoyed your gifts, it was a pleasure to shop for you.

I am sorry to hear about your friend, you have my prayers with you.

I hope you have a very nice Christmas also.

Tina


----------



## shane (Dec 5, 2006)

i just wanted to send some {{{{hugs}}}} to alice at this hard time :no:

i posted my pressies two weeks ago...so i hope to hear from my reciever soon



:


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2006)

Shane, she posted on this thread a long time ago! It got to her really fast!





Read back through this thread and see!


----------



## love_casper (Dec 5, 2006)

mine was sent out on SAT. so i hope the reciever gets it soon. it was supposed to only take about 2-3 days, hopefully that means they have a big box on their doorstep...can't wait to hear from them.



:

as for meeeee.....no package yet. but i'm patient.



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 5, 2006)

Leslie, just wanted to let you know I received another package and assume it's the other one you sent. Thanks again! I'm so anxious to open them, but I've been putting the decorations up and they look really nice under my little fiber optic tree. Besides - anticipation is part of the thrill of Christmas! (isn't it?)

Alison, I'm sooo glad you liked your gifts. This was my first year participating and I wasn't sure what it would be like to send something to someone I don't know. BUT it was FUN!!! Glad to hear Michael likes the shirt.


----------



## J&HMinis (Dec 5, 2006)

I got mine today!! Thank you so much Love_Casper!!! I was bad and opened it.



: I love it! I got a little water fountain with tea lights and a western painted tin with 2 fleece throws. They are perfect! Again, thank you soooo much! Hubby thanks you too!


----------



## Marion (Dec 5, 2006)

Leslie,

I am your Secret Santa. I am sorry I have been working long hours and this is the first time to check forum.

I am glad that you like the gift.

Marion


----------



## Little Bit (Dec 5, 2006)

*I received the check yesterday for the Secret Santa's donation to Little Bit's Help Fund. :bgrin *

The lady who sent it is Karen Goebel....THANK YOU KAREN!

The requestor was Dawn LaBine...THANK YOU Dawn!

You are one SPECIAL lady!



:


----------



## wade3504 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know how to post pics but i'll get Barnbum to do it. I got my gift today from Lilfoot here on the forum and I love it. It's a little glass statue of a mini and she's a pinto and has so much hair that she has one little eye peaking out. Thank you so much lilfoot. I have her with my trophies and horse photos on my entertainment center right now but not sure where she's going permanently. I also loved the card and the bag. Again thank you I love it. It is sooo cute.

Amanda

Reo, my gift went out right before Dec. 1st and it is supposed to make it before Christmas.

It is going north but that won't help anyone here as I'm in Florida-south Floriida.


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 5, 2006)

:aktion033:

Thank you so very much, Bev Allen for my BEAUTIFUL MUSICAL SNOW GLOBE WITH A HORSE INSIDE..................I have always wanted one.



:



:

Also a cute Santa holding a pony, Christmas tree ornament.

Thank you so much........the gifts were perfect. :aktion033:


----------



## love_casper (Dec 6, 2006)

J&HMinis said:


> I got mine today!! Thank you so much Love_Casper!!! I was bad and opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> : I love it! I got a little water fountain with tea lights and a western painted tin with 2 fleece throws. They are perfect! Again, thank you soooo much! Hubby thanks you too!



oooh YAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!! i'm so glad you liked it :aktion033: :new_multi: :bgrin

it was really fun shopping for you, this was great!!!! Merry Christmas



:


----------



## tini-z (Dec 6, 2006)

HI from Germany.

I got mine!! It came from Charmed Minis in New Mexico!

Many many thanks for so much presents. I just opend the package on my way in the work and see a lot of little packed presents. Also thanks for the pictures of my stallion!

I will post a picture later!


----------



## lvponies (Dec 6, 2006)

Nita,

WOW!! Your package got there really fast as I just mailed it this past Saturday. Glad you liked everything!! I had such fun shopping for you!!

Did Jody recognize that I had recycled her shipping box and packing materials??



:

Kim


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh I just love this!!! :aktion033: I read _at least _ 2 times a day waiting to hear if my Secret Santa got hers yet! I sent it out last Thursday priority so I'm thinking it should be there really soon! I hope she likes it!

Nothing over here yet but it's so much fun waiting and the anticipation!!! I think my son and hubby are just as excited as I am! LOL!! Hubby keeps asking did your santa get hers yet! LOL!



: This so fun!

Thanks Robin for all your hard work!!! You do a great job!! :saludando:

Leya


----------



## Relic (Dec 6, 2006)

Thankyou Little Bit for posting and a BIG thanks to KarenG for her donation to the magic shoes fund that was so generous and unselfish of you 2 thumbs up and a pat on the back for helping some poor mini in need




:


----------



## shane (Dec 6, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!! I GOT MINE! I GOT MINE! :aktion033: THANK YOU SO SO VERY MUCH SF MINI



:

I DIDNT THINK I WAS GETTING ONE,AS I SAID IF THE POSTAGE WAS TOO MUCH TO DONATE THE PRESSIE MONEY, BUT I AM DELIGHTED,....I WAS UP THE MORNING, WITH A TERRIBLE MIGRAINE, :no: AND I HEARD THESE ALMIGHTY BANGS AT THE DOOR  , AND IT WAS THE POSTMAN, :aktion033: I CANT BELIEVE HOW QUICK MY HEADACHE WENT AWAAY....LOL.... :bgrin

THERE WAS A BIG HEAVY BOX....



: AND MY DAUGHTER SYMONE SAID,,,,IM REALLY GOOD AT OPENING THESE YA KNOW



: SO I SAID OK HERE YA GO....





THERE WAS A GORGEOUS GREEN HEAD COLLAR, AND A LEADROPE TO MATCH, ITS IDEAL FOR THE SHOWS :aktion033:

AND THEN THERE WAS ANOTHER ONE  .......

A REALLY FUNNY STAUE OF TWO HORSES SITTING DOWN ....I REALLY REALLLY LOVE THEM, THEY REMIND MY OF MY TWO HORSES AFTER THE SHOWS WHEN THERYE KNACKERED LOL...YOU REALY GOT MY SENCE OF HUMOUR



:

I CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH,,,BUT ITS SO UNFAIR FOR YOU TO HAVE TO PAY THE POSTAGE SO MAYBE NEXT YEAR GOD SPARES ME ILL GET MY MATE JOANNE TO BE MINE. AS SHES LOADED LOL!!!!!


----------



## RainSong (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm on pins and needles waiting for my SS to say she got hers! AGH! LOL


----------



## nootka (Dec 6, 2006)

Mailed mine out yesterday, Priority. A few days later than I'd planned due to some other issues unrelated, but it's in the mail and should be there within three days. Looking forward to hearing about it. Hope they like it. There's even something in there for the four-legged residents.

Liz M.


----------



## mouse (Dec 6, 2006)

:aktion033: Guess what I got today?????My secret santa Linda Linse sent me a BEAUTIFUL set of horse coasters in a GORGEOUS holder AND a pair of the cutest horsey socks. (For on ME, not on the horse!) and some special goodies for all my "babies" who aren't exactly babies anymore!

Thank-you SO MUCH, Linda! All was great and very much appreciated! Sorry I am unable to post pics as my camera isn't cooperating these days!



:

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 6, 2006)

:



: I'm still waiting ..the little kid in me is watching for the postman daily.



:



: I know--saved the best for last right?? Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 6, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHA!!!!!!! I am still waiting to Corinne!!!!!!!!! So you are not alone!haha :lol:


----------



## Reble (Dec 6, 2006)

Nope not today, getting excited :new_multi:

Sent my present out last Tuesday November 28th, sure hope it gets to its destination soon????



:


----------



## appymini (Dec 6, 2006)

I know I mailed mine awhile back and waiting to see if it was recieved.



. And it really did not go that far. And waiting very nicely for my SS gift :bgrin


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 6, 2006)

I GOT MINE!!! I GOT MINE!!!

My secret santa was Marty :bgrin

And I got a little over-fence feeder, the ones I use every day and never have enough of, so that was awesome in itself!!!



:

But then I also got a zip-up hooded sweatshirt with my name embroidered on the front and on the back it's embroidered with a horse head and stars and my farm name, Charmed Minis. It's awesome :new_shocked:

Thank You Marty :aktion033:


----------



## Thunder (Dec 6, 2006)

Sent my Secret Santa Gift off today. I have been sick and got a little behind, but I hope the gift is well received. The postal service guarantees delivery by friday!

Hope you like it!

Sincerely,

Va Lynda Ann Black

Black Thunder Farms/Coyote Runs Farm


----------



## MissMolly (Dec 6, 2006)

java script:emoticon('



:', 'smid_15')




:

I GOT MY SS GIFT!!!!java script:emoticon(':aktion033:', 'smid_3')

:aktion033: It was from MooreAcres (Erin Moore). Thank you soooo much! I love it! This is so much fun! I was gone when the mail came and my daughter had to call me to tell me it came, can you believe she wanted to open it?! I made her wait until I got home! :aktion033: My husband and I were on our way home from picking up a pony from Lewella. What a great day, a new pony and my SS gift!!

I got a scarf and gloves which I used already tonight--it is freezing! I also got some very good smelling body wash and lotion and 2 different flavored coffees--YUM!

Thank you Erin so much!

Gail

P.S. I hope this works, I never posted pictures before and the instruction page is not working. If it does work it might be too big--sorry


----------



## Devon (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm still waiting 2 Ladies. :bgrin You get so anxious when evryone well 173 people are posting there presents :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 7, 2006)

Michele...at least your not alone in this one! :bgrin



: :bgrin and remember I know ALL about WILLPOWER... :bgrin :bgrin Corinne


----------



## LindaL (Dec 7, 2006)

mouse said:


> :aktion033: Guess what I got today?????My secret santa Linda Linse sent me a BEAUTIFUL set of horse coasters in a GORGEOUS holder AND a pair of the cutest horsey socks. (For on ME, not on the horse!) and some special goodies for all my "babies" who aren't exactly babies anymore!
> 
> Thank-you SO MUCH, Linda! All was great and very much appreciated! Sorry I am unable to post pics as my camera isn't cooperating these days!
> 
> ...


Yay!!!! I'm sooo glad you got your package and that you liked everything!!! Since you are new here, I had no clue what you liked, so I pretty much winged it!!



It was fun going shopping for "horsey" stuff!!

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Leya Brier.......my Secret Santa. I love the gifts thank you so much. I could not wait til CHristmas...oopsy.........lol..............


----------



## MInx (Dec 7, 2006)

MInx said:


> * :aktion033: Oh my goodness I got my SS gift yesterday and I am thrilled! I know it's a terrible picture sorry*
> 
> but wanted to get it posted.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, then have I thanked the wrong person? I PM'd Connie and she replied to me that she's glad I liked it and I assumed it was from her..now I'm totally confused but happy



: 

Maxine


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 7, 2006)

Your welcome Susan (TinyMiteVillage!)! I'm very gald you liked everything and that it got to you on time! It was super fun shopping for you!

I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas!! :saludando:

Leya


----------



## justjinx (Dec 7, 2006)

*MInx*_--I am sorry for the confusion. The candy dish was just an extra and i thought it would get to you more safely coming right from the company! you have 3 more boxes coming. you should get one of them today and tomorrow. an item i ordered i was waiting for didn't come and didn't come so i sent SOME of the present. then it came so we sent that on. then i sent the last package---should be 4 in all. SORRY for the confusion!!!! jennifer :saludando:_


----------



## appymini (Dec 7, 2006)

I recieved my gift today. Hershy kisses and a fruit bowl. And the scented candles.Thanks Shawntelle,Liz


----------



## MInx (Dec 7, 2006)

justjinx said:


> *MInx*_--I am sorry for the confusion. The candy dish was just an extra and i thought it would get to you more safely coming right from the company! you have 3 more boxes coming. you should get one of them today and tomorrow. an item i ordered i was waiting for didn't come and didn't come so i sent SOME of the present. then it came so we sent that on. then i sent the last package---should be 4 in all. SORRY for the confusion!!!! jennifer :saludando:_
> 
> _
> _


_
Hope you see this Jennifer! _




_: Wow you really are something girl! On my way now to go post what I got in the 2nd box! You really are spoiling this old lady and make me feel rich! :bgrin _

_ _

_
All I can say is thank you 4X over!_

_
Maxine_


----------



## MInx (Dec 7, 2006)

: OK ALL, MYSTERY SOLVED :bgrin

I first want to thank Jennifer(justjinx) for such heartwarming treasures this Christmas. This old lady is truly blessed to have this family here and I feel like she has become a new friend.I am out of pixels right now so can't post a picture yet.

Oh my goodness as if the beautiful bowl wasn't enough! I got yet another box today and listen to this list!:

A gorgrous Hand Made dark red sparkly neck scarf.(love it),

3 pretty writing pens(love that as can write home from Florida we'regoing in Jan to April),

the most special little glass snowman ornament but is to be shelf ornament!,

two pkgs taffey, a reeces, Mentoes which I gave Carl.(I've lost 22 lbs now on my new diet,

and two darling red/green potholders which we will use Christmas day dinner!

So if you get tired of me posting too bad :bgrin Because when I get my next 2 boxes from her you're going to hear about it! I hope I get to meet her someday.

Maxine


----------



## HJF (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, I got mine last week from minih! Sorry it has taken so long to post! I love it all! I really like the photo album. It's soo neat! And the light matches it. :bgrin All of the ornaments are going on the tree



:


----------



## bfogg (Dec 7, 2006)

I still waiting but glad mine got there and you liked it Kim!

pm me when you get a chance!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 7, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I got mine today!!! It's a gift certificate to Ozark Mountain!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Thank you Shelley Purifoy-Huff!!! I'm ashamed to say, I don't know which farm is yours. Somebody tell me!!

Thanks again - it will go to good use!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2006)

Shelley Purifoy-Huff is Maranatha Miniatures


----------



## CKC (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you yellerroseintx. I received my gift today. The horses stamped on the box was very creative. I also, like the from my farm to yours card. Your horses are very nice.

I'm not going to open it until Christmas.





CKC(Kim)


----------



## minih (Dec 7, 2006)

> Ok, I got mine last week from minih! Sorry it has taken so long to post! I love it all! I really like the photo album. It's soo neat! And the light matches it. All of the ornaments are going on the tree


I am sooo glad you like everything! It was a lot of fun shopping for you.



:


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 8, 2006)

I got my present yesterday from my Santa. When I opened the box there was a wraped box which I haven't opened yet! I'm trying to be good and wait for Christmas. But the golden Angel is beautiful, the little pointsetta is so pretty and there is a tube of something (wraped) I'm trying to resist the urge to open.

Thank you!

Alison King Briarwood Minis


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 8, 2006)

I just wanted to note that the shirt you got with the minis on it, those are my minis!! The solid black one in the back, I had sold to Kim Landis. I have that same shirt.



: That is Flash, Ginger, Pretty Dawnie and Crystal.



: Looks like everyone is getting some really wonderful gifts!! :new_shocked: :aktion033:

Sheri



TinyMiteVillage said:


> Thanks Leya Brier.......my Secret Santa. I love the gifts thank you so much. I could not wait til CHristmas...oopsy.........lol..............


----------



## MooreAcres (Dec 8, 2006)

Got mine yesterday! It was from Dinda Hand at Morning Mist Miniatures. Thank you so much, I love it all! Dinda got me a wonderful smelling candle and soap bar, along with a book (Miniature Horses, a breeders and owners guide). I can't wait to sit down with that candle burning and that good old book. She sent Keeleigh some yummy smelling (well at least to her, lol) doggie treats. The horses all got some cookies which they LOVE btw!

Thanks again Dinda! Please keep in touch!

Erin


----------



## MInx (Dec 8, 2006)

* :bgrin OK as promised, I am posting AGAIN :bgrin I got the other two boxes in the mail today . Can you believe it? Neat eh?*

I got the brass whip holder I wanted so badly! Can't wait for Carl to mount it on my new Lignite cart.

Along with that was a HANDMADE_ square _ braided red and green lead, awesome! Then in another small box was a_ matching_ red/green halter! Shammy girl will feel so spoiled in it. I hope to get a picture of her in it after she sheds as I feel it will be pretty all year round, and she's a bit wooly and scrungy right now.

Christmas can stop right now , I already feel Blessed with all my riches





Thank you AGAIN, dear Jennifer!

Maxine


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Dec 8, 2006)

I got mine today from Maxine a.k.a Minx. I got one of those tie blankets with horses on it. It is soo beautiful and with the cold weather we have here it will keep me warm. Another thing she got me to help keep me warm was some candycane cocoa. Yummy. She also got me a candle and a bath kit. Thank you so much Maxine I love everything!


----------



## MInx (Dec 8, 2006)

ILoveMyGelding said:


> I got mine today from Maxine a.k.a Minx. I got one of those tie blankets with horses on it. It is soo beautiful and with the cold weather we have here it will keep me warm. Another thing she got me to help keep me warm was some candycane cocoa. Yummy. She also got me a candle and a bath kit. Thank you so much Maxine I love everything!


*Glad you like your stuff Cassie dear. It was fun shopping for you and deciding what might be fun for you to open. Glad you like the throw even if the horses don't look to be miniatures :bgrin *

Sincerely,

Maxine


----------



## sedeh (Dec 8, 2006)

I got mine today!! :bgrin :bgrin Of course I didn't wait 2 seconds to open it!! Thank you soooooooo much Sheri Hill from SH Miniature Horses for the wonderful fleece throw with my farm name on it! It's so soft and beautiful! Here's a pic.






Edited to add......that's part of my "Brag wall" in the background. I threw it over my cross-trainer.....ie expensive coat hanger!


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 8, 2006)

I got mine a couple of days ago. Thanks!!! :aktion033:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Dec 8, 2006)

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: MY SECRET SANTA PACKAGE ARRIVED!!!!! :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi:

Well, actually it was in my driveway yesterday evening. This is the first chance I have had to post.

I opened the box and there was a card that said "Open me first". It said "No need to wait till Christmas. Something inside needs to be enjoyed soon". Well, this is the box I pulled out (pictured below)





I saw the picture of plates with crackers on them. I figured I was supposed to open it right away because it was something that could be used to entertain with. When I opened it I saw that wasn't what it was at all!

SURPRISE! SURPRISE! In the box I found a lovely set of tile coasters, a sented candle that smells like a Christmas tree AND a homemade loaf of Zucchini Bread! Of, course, I had to have a taste right away! It was to die for. It will go good with a nice hot cup of tea! Also a cute Christmas card. You can see where I cut a slice.



:





My Secret Santa was* Dannigirl* - Angie Foy!

Thank you so much for the wonderful gifts, Angie. I love everything! :538: I take it the thing you needed to pickup from a friend must have been the Zucchini Bread. Tell your friend that it is delicious! I have the candle burning as I am posting and it is beginning to smell like I have a Christmas trees in the house. The coasters match the decor in my kitchen. By the way Angie, do you and Dave any socks left to wear? LOL



: :lol:


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 8, 2006)

Karin - NaKar Miniatures said:


> :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: MY SECRET SANTA PACKAGE ARRIVED!!!!! :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi:
> 
> Well, actually it was in my driveway yesterday evening. This is the first chance I have had to post.
> 
> ...


I am glad you liked everything. I actually had to pick up the candle. She had the opportunity to get it for me. I made the cake myself. I make approx 250 cakes each year. Zuchinni is one of 6 different ones. I also make Fruit cake, Boston Brown Bread, Cinnamon bread, pecan bread and banana nut. I just happened to be baking the zuchinni the day I was packing your stuff. And the socks--Well, I ran out of wal-mart bags to pack with, so I went into the rag box :bgrin I find that Dave's old socks work great for cleaning harness. Just put one on my hand and shine away.

Have a great Christmas

Angie


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 8, 2006)

You are very welcome Sandy. I am glad you like it. My computer was down for over 2 weeks (bad motherboard and we bought a new one and it was bad but didn't realize it until after trying a bunch of other stuff of course! I was stressing out because I wanted to get your blanket made and sent out.) I also want to say sorry that the lettering messed up. I hope it is still ok, after I did the horse (which takes much longer than the lettering) I started the lettering and it started the Total in the wrong place, it started it in the middle of the hoop instead of to the left, there wouldn't have been room to the right for it to put the Eclipse without running out of room in the hoop. Grrrr So I stopped it before it started Eclipse and redid the Eclipse Miniatures so that it would fit in the hoop with the Total correctly. I was soo worried it was all going to be messed up but I think it worked out ok. Not like I had wanted/planned but not as bad as I thought when it was first messing up. It should have been like this

Total Eclipse

Miniatures

all in the same style and size lettering. I thought I had chosed the same lettering too but it was not... :no: and I couldn't make it the same size since I was making 3 rows now instead of just 2.

I hope you like it anyway.

I love your brag wall, lots of wonderful ribbons and you should be proud of them and your pretty minis, yourself and your hard work.

Sheri



sedeh said:


> I got mine today!! :bgrin :bgrin Of course I didn't wait 2 seconds to open it!! Thank you soooooooo much Sheri Hill from SH Miniature Horses for the wonderful fleece throw with my farm name on it! It's so soft and beautiful! Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doobie (Dec 9, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I GOT MINE TODAY :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Want to say a hugh thank you to Wade 3504, who was my secret santa !!

You must of read my mind from south of the boarder because my gift

(althought I can not post a pic because I'm at work



: )

is the new Bryer LTD Miniature Horses !!!

I have been collecting Bryers since I was a little girl and had purchased a set

of these for a Christmas gift for a dear friend and had been thinking about

keeping them and getting her something else !!! :new_shocked:

Now I can give her her own pair and not feel guilty, cause I got my own !!



:



:



:

This was my first Christmas gift exchange and I already can't wait for next year !!!

Thank you again Wade 3504 ! and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year !!!

Debbie

Moon Shadow Miniatures

Thornloe, Ontario, Canada


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 9, 2006)

Posting for Kira98.............Jane (Rabbitsfizz), Erika got her gift yesterday. She asked me to post because she doesn't have much computer access. She has only gone through half the stuff, she had to leave for work. She LOVES everything so far, and got a kick out of the little drawing of Santa you did on one of the boxes!!!

She will takes pics in the next couple of days and send them to me to post. :aktion033:


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Dec 9, 2006)

oh, Sandii, qtrmoon,

you can open your package, and I hope you like what I got you. I wanted to give you a good giggle with all the no peeking signs, lol

You will have to refresh my memory, I do not remember what I got ya!!!!

THANK YOU ALICIA! I love the new 4 cup stainless steel scoop..for some reason we go through them and the handles break off too soon, it was MUCH needed! The brush is great and I LOVE the little cast iron cowby hat hanger..too cute! Thanks again~


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 9, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:







THANK YOU SO MUCH SPARKLE(Kimberly)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:

I tore into it as soon as the postman arrived!!!!!!!!!

I got a nice black halter, a chocolate Reindeer, a deck of Horsey playing cards, a cute pin, a neat horsey keychain that my hubby tried to steal already!!!! A horsey notepad with pen, some horse muffins, they look so good! Did you make them? I know the horses will love them! Oh and a glass candle holder which she painted the cutest horse on,(so talented!!) and a angel kisses candle that smells out of this world!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!

I will add a picture later, as my computer is being very slow.


----------



## love_casper (Dec 9, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]IIIII GOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTT MIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

okay okay okay, i know i said i would open it on christmas eve, but i couldn't do it! i couldn't wait until then. it showed up when i was with Ghost in the back, was so exctied i hopped the fence and tore it open! :lol: !

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it!!!!

i got a really cute dream catcher kit for my indian themed room, it's soooo cool!!! i absolutely love it!

and also some adorable little individually rapped bags with horse treats in them, one bag for each of the horses! with name tags for each, so it's personal and so special! i just gave princess and ghost some, they were licking my fingers and trotting around me for more! we all like them so much!!! (ghost is whinnying at me like "hey, more food! NOW! those were so good!") how cute!

and a starbucks gift card, so Ghost and i can go again! :bgrin

here's the pics.

dream catcher kit.



:






and the gift card and cookies



:



:






[SIZE=18pt]My Secret Santa was Becky Pollock aka RAPfrosty!!![/SIZE]

thanks Becky, i



: you!!!

~Alex

(the minis thank you toooooo!)

:new_multi:


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 9, 2006)

I got mine last night! Thank you SOOOOO much Karen (minimomnc)! I am a HUGE Andrew Lloyd Webber and esp. Phantom of the Opera fan (Phan-atic!!) and she got me a Phantom movie script with the cover signed by Andrew Lloyd Weebber, Minnie Driver, Gerard Bulter, Emmy Rossum and the rest of the lead characters and the producer Joel Shumacher. It is on my Phantom shrine...I mean shelf now. :bgrin There was also a music box with a little kitty curled up that plays "Memory" from Cats. WOW! Thanks Karen!

-Amy


----------



## Mona (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, this is not really a "report", but just in case my SS is watching for a reply from me, thought I would post. I picked up my mail, after post office hours, and found a parcel notice in my US mail. Since I am not expecting anything, I am assuming this must be from my SS. So even though I don't have anything yet in my possession, it may be getting close! Will update when I receive it....maybe Monday I will get my daughter to pick up my parcel for me, since she lives in town, and I am 33 miles out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been waiting to see my SS post that she received her gift. Maybe I missed the post?? I mailed on the 1st.


----------



## minihorselover27 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have my gift :bgrin I have not opened it, I always wait until Christmas Eve or Christmas morning. I am sure whatever it is I will Love it.. Thanks so much Marsha Cassada. I will post when I open.


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 10, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I got mine!!! :aktion033: I got mine!!! [/SIZE]

A nice big box arrived Friday but I haven't opened it yet.

Trying to wait till Christmas day..... :bgrin Thanks Robin Gibbons!

I feel bad the shipping charges were so :new_shocked: high to Canada,

I noticed it cost over $20 to send the parcel to me 

Sorry about that! :no:

Sandy Caja


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 10, 2006)

Michele, seen you got yours --NOT FAIR :bgrin I'm still waiting!



: Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 10, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Michele, seen you got yours --NOT FAIR :bgrin I'm still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> : Corinne



:lol: :lol: :lol: HANG IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!LOL



:



:


----------



## Diana (Dec 10, 2006)

:aktion033: My sercret Santa just arrived. Yes my mailman delivered his packages today on Sunday so that he would have a easier lot during the week. Thank you so much for the M&M's (one of my favorites) and the lovely carousel rocking horse. It looks great with my collection of carousels.

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 10, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Michele, seen you got yours --NOT FAIR :bgrin I'm still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> : Corinne



I still havent' gotten mine, so you're not the only waiting.



: I don't think my person got all of hers yet, but I PMd her so she would know what was going on since one of the things I got her was backordered.


----------



## Fullmoon (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh Lilfoot I'm so glad you got it and posted. I was told it would be about seven days and after the seventh I was getting worried. Now I can sit back and relax. :bgrin


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 10, 2006)

Sandii,

You are very welcome. I got the hanger because I wanted you to think of the great state of Texas every time you see it. The scoop was your request, and I got you a bigger one, I could only find them at tractor supply in the dog section. That booger was hard to find!! The brush, well, everyone can use an extra brush, LOL

I am so glad you liked everything. I am waiting to open mine on Christmas, but it might get opened on Christmas eve...


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 10, 2006)

Your welcome starridge acres!!! I couldn't think of anything so I thought "a gift cetificate"!! That way u can get what u need or want. That way I know you will like it.! Agian I am glaad you liked it. Have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!

Shelley Purifoy-Huff <><

Maranatha Miniatures


----------



## Devon (Dec 10, 2006)

Still waiting hope it come before Christmas



:



:


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2006)

We got ours yesterday!!!!

My daughter and I had a blast opening all the surprises that Josie from Willow Springs Farm sent us.

My fave was the little black bear she sent us to represent her state of West Virginia. It was too cute!

She also sent all kinds of treats from Bath & Bodyworks, one of our favorite stores. My daughter was all over the little rabbit ornament before I could even see it properly...hehehehehe. I got my favorite foam soap also. It was all in the same sent of warm vanilla sugar. Uhmmm...

Josie also sent, individual apple cider packets. Yummy. I love apple cider and just for me in the evenings some wonderful apricot tea.

She also sent along a special evening lotion in my favorite color of lavender.

Thank you so much Josie. We loved each and every thing and think it was so thoughtful of you. This was our first year to participate and you made it a wonderful experience!

Thank you again.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## justjinx (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you, DAVIE, for the wonderful christmas surprise box!

First, a bag for the dogs from Davie's minpin, Little Man! Pig's Ears! they are such happy campers!

A beautiful windchime with horses on it! oh, i love it! i hung it on the edge of my floor lamp to enjoy it more since my windows face dark north!

Also a great tension ball for my hands and wrist!

An adorable mug with a mini and kitten on it--perfect for my cappachino!

THANK YOU DAVIE! Merry christmas to you and yours!  jennifer :saludando: :saludando: :saludando:


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :lol: My secret santa gift came saturday! But I was away from a computer for the weekend! I think I tore it open around 11pm saturday i just couldnt wait



: and it wasnt marked anywhere not to open till xmas :lol:

my secret santa was sue- (forum name shaladar)!!! Thank you so much for the gifts! she sent over these great horsey kitchen towels, a horsey sceen air freshener for the car, a horse head key chain, and this really nice brush with a horse carved into the top! Thank you Sue for everything! I love it all! The only thing that didnt come was the warm weather from CA  :lol:

Merry Christmas!

Kat!


----------



## Davie (Dec 11, 2006)

JustJinx

So glad you enjoyed everything. Little Man would not let me forget about your kids but my cat's forgot to remind me that you had a cat also. I know how fincky they can get but but he/she would have enjoyed a little toy and my cat's are miffed that I forgot someone that they wanted to send something too.

Glad you like the Windchime. I bring mine in during the winter as the winds can get really gusty here in OK but I put them out in the spring and I just love to hear them chime.

I knew you would love the mug!!

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and Holiday season.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 11, 2006)

I got mine! :aktion033:

Thanks so much to Kathi Donnell of Wards Creek Ranch in Rogue River, Oregon.

I love it all!

I got a wonderful spotted leopard appy stuffed horse!!! (love it!!!) It has 1 brown hoof and black up in the top of it's mane and forelock.




: A nice dark blue fleece blanket/throw and a neat picture frame with the outline of Texas. Loved the horsie wrapping paper too!!

Thanks so much Kathi!!! It is all wonderful and I appreciate it. :saludando:

Sheri

Here is a pic.


----------



## Pandora (Dec 11, 2006)

*woohoo* I got mine today :aktion033: It's from Sandii and Ray at Quarter Moon Farm. Ironically, my aunt justjijnx just bought a horse from them thru the auction board for a fundraiser..can't remember which one now.

It says 'don't open til xmas' :no: I love to open gifts so I'll look at this way, I have one more to open xmas.



: I'm like a kid at xmas..love gifts..i also love to give them though. :aktion033:

Thanx Sandii for whatever is in the box. :aktion033:


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you so much ANOKI! Kathryn.... your gift is wonderful! I couldnt stand it and had to open it.... it is a leather wreath with jingle bells on it and....a pair of Doxie salt and pepper shakers that have magnetic noses and they kiss! Thanks a million Kathryn.... from one dog person to another, you are great!

Lyn


----------



## Gena (Dec 11, 2006)

:aktion033:I GOT MINE just 1/2 hour ago!!! AND it came all the way from HOLLAND from DIVIGO - Trisha

THANK YOU sooooo much, just knowing it came all the way from Holland was a treat

and you were so thoughtful and generous. Your card is adorable too!

She gave me a beautiful sheltie calender and sterling silver necklace of a windmill that actually turns, huge delicious wafter cookies with carmel in the center (I ate one of them already, 2 minutes after I opened the package, they are soooo yummy), a box of candies that taste like black licorice but better (had to eat one of those right away too LOL) and she even gave some bones for my furkids! THANK YOU for all the wonderful, thoughtful gifts!!!

MERRY CHRSTMAS!!!!!


----------



## justjinx (Dec 11, 2006)

Maxine--I am soooo glad you liked everything and I hope the halter fits okay! I had so much fun buying for you and you deserve all the goodies you get! Blessings at Christmas and through the year---jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Dec 11, 2006)

:aktion033: I got my Secret Santa present today. From Rachel in N.D. :new_multi:

Thank you so much Rachel.

We opened the box and inside was a very nice ornament. and some horse treats

(that will come in handy at the shows next summer



: ) And a pretty nice wrapped box. I will wait until Christmas morning to open that. I will post again that morning to say what is in the box. :bgrin

I am very happy with my gifts.

Thank You again

Deb

And the card is just beautiful.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 11, 2006)

OK I got a package from some sneaky elf......and I will wait to open it as I love the suspense :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## RainSong (Dec 11, 2006)

runamuk said:


> OK I got a package from some sneaky elf......and I will wait to open it as I love the suspense :bgrin :bgrin


I've been called short, and I've been called sneaky before, but never an elf! 

Oooooh, it finally got there!! *dances* OPEN IIIIIT! ROFL

I love Christmas as much for the giving as for seeing what people think of what I'm giving! It's like... pins and needles! aaagh!


----------



## minis3 (Dec 11, 2006)

I received my gift today from Julia Daily (HJF) and I love everything. Thank you so very, very much.

She sent a horse figurine, horse welcome plaque and a horse etched crystal.

This was my first year doing secret santa and I enjoyed it very much.

Thanks again Julia for my terrific gifts. Merry Christmas!


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 11, 2006)

My gift arrived today!!!

Had such a frustrating day and came home to some wonderful surprises from Cassie Ray "I Love My Gelding"....I opened the box and saw the tin of popcorn..of course that was opened in a flash..LOVE THAT STUFF>>>>



:

Then I saw some gifts wrapped and thought.."OH, I will wait till Christmas" (since I haven`t any gifts under the tree yet...thought they would look nice under there and they did)...for about one hour.. :lol:

*THANK YOU * Cassie for the beautiful horse statues and the coffee mug and esp. for the beautiful signs you painted!!! I am going to hang the Shadybrook Farm sign on my front door!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 11, 2006)

My secret santa (Melissa Harris) contacted me by email to let me know my gift(s) were coming in 2 packages... and to open them when they came! Today I got part one - some nifty horse treats and one of those COOL "jelly" scrubbers (I love those!)

Thank you! :saludando:


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2006)

*Bev* told me she got hers. If you're Bev's Santa, she did get it.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

46 left to go out of 150! Each one I get to cross off makes me more and more happy! I must be a nut to care so much that everyone gets a gift, but I do.




: Gosh you're all been doing great and being awesome Santas! :lol:


----------



## Rachel (Dec 11, 2006)

:aktion033: YAY Debra!!! :aktion033: I am so glad you got the gifts already! Kind of hard for me to believe as my Mom just dropped it in the mail on Saturday :new_shocked: not too shabby UPS!

Apparently, you have much more self-control than most of us and can wait until Christmas :lol:


----------



## MooseLMJAsh (Dec 12, 2006)

i got my package!! THANK YOU HEATHER of J & H MINIS!!!





i got a mountain horse hat, red horse knee high socks, a wonderful smelling candle and showergel and body lotion!!! i'll take a picture tomorrow!!!

thank you so much!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!

my person should be recieving their gift tuesday or wednesday!!!



for their sake i hope it's tuesday so the wait will be over!!


----------



## divigo (Dec 12, 2006)

Gena said:


> :aktion033:I GOT MINE just 1/2 hour ago!!! AND it came all the way from HOLLAND from DIVIGO - Trisha
> 
> THANK YOU sooooo much, just knowing it came all the way from Holland was a treat
> 
> ...



So glad you like it, Gena!

If you ever want a refill on the wafter cookies or the candy....let me know. :bgrin

Glad you like them because not everybody likes real Dutch cookies and candy, I took a small risk.



:

The calendar is made by a Dutch sheltie lover, so you should have a quite unique item there.

Give everyone a big christmas hug overthere and have a great christmas! It is well deserved.

Trisha :saludando:


----------



## kaykay (Dec 12, 2006)

i got my gift from lewella. thank you lewella!!! she sent me some handmade angels and some wonderful old articles on shetland ponies. does she know me well or what?? Ill try to get pics but kinda have my hands full

also i will be mailing my gift this week. Im so sorry but with everything that has happened and not having a car I am late. but i will get it there!

Kay


----------



## Pandora (Dec 12, 2006)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> My secret santa (Melissa Harris) contacted me by email to let me know my gift(s) were coming in 2 packages... and to open them when they came! Today I got part one - some nifty horse treats and one of those COOL "jelly" scrubbers (I love those!)
> 
> Thank you! :saludando:


Glad you like your gift so far! I'm hoping the 2nd part comes soon as it did ship. I also love those jelly scrubbers!


----------



## Mona (Dec 12, 2006)

:aktion033: WOOHOO! My SS gift arrived...sure enough, that WAS my gift waiting for me at the post office. THANK YOU NOOTKA!! I just LOVE that HUGE can of Almond Roca!!



:

And I already have my Christmas Cookies air freshener plugged in...YUUUUMMMM!!!! Maybe with that I can now FOOL people into THINKING I have been busy baking Christmas cookies without actually doing the work!



:

The calendar was PERFECT! I have stopped buying calendars myself these past years, hoping someone will buy me one for Christmas with horses on it, and YOU came through for me this year! THANKS SO MUCH! The photos in there are totally AWESOME!

The long sleeved T fit, and my horses thank you too for their treats!! I have not given any to them yet, but I KNOW they'll love them! Thanks so much for EVERYTHING Liz! You were far too generous to me!

[SIZE=36pt]*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Gena (Dec 12, 2006)

divigo said:


> Gena said:
> 
> 
> > :aktion033:I GOT MINE just 1/2 hour ago!!! AND it came all the way from HOLLAND from DIVIGO - Trisha
> ...


I HAD to post to tell you and let everyone know that Dutch cookies are the BEST cookies we have ever eaten!!! My husband and two teenage kids, and me of course, have counted them and we are eating 1/2 of a cookie a day until they are gone LOL Please send me a website or address, they want me to order more of these cookies!! :lol:

Thats really neat to know about the calender, I will show it to all of my sheltie friends. Also, my daughter is wearing the necklace to school today, she is a teenager, and is excited to show them a beautiful necklace that came all the way from Holland! Thank you again for all the thoughtful, wonderful gifts our whole family has really enjoyed!!

(((HUGS))) back and have a very Merry Chrismtas and a year full of many blessings!!!


----------



## NVsOkapi (Dec 12, 2006)

Got my gift! It is awesome. Thanks Secret Santa!


----------



## zacharyfarms (Dec 12, 2006)

Well I've been waiting to post until I got my camera back from my daughter but that hasn't happened so I will post just to say a big Thank You to Gena. I got my package and sat in the driveway to open it.. :lol: I can't stand unopened packages and it was so much fun because inside the big package were all these great wrapped other packages. It was so much fun to open each. She sent me a wonderful book that I had never seen and I read it the first night. It is The Horse's Health Bible (The Quick-Reference Guide to the Diagnosis of Common Veterinary Problems), 2 of the cutest cowboy boot shaped picture or recipe card holders, a beautiful teal horse lead, a precious hand cross=stiched ornament with a rocking horse, the cutest zipper pull with a tiny horse on it. (I thought it was a tiny Christmas ornament :lol: ) and a Beanie Baby horse which my 2 1/2 year old grandson has been fighting me for which has a choice seat on a branch of my Christmas Tree. I love everything and thank you so very much Gena for being the greatest Secret Santa. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:




:


----------



## nootka (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm so glad it all arrived fine!





That can of Almond Roca was a big debate around here for a while, for some reason the boys thought they "had" to sample it even though we have tons of other candy around. I think Santa will bring THEM a more reasonable size as they can't really parcel it out *LOL* they would eat it all up the minute they got it!

And believe me, the tow truck thing last year as well as the understanding w/the auction stuff, and much more, you are a very valued friend on here, and have been for as long as I can remember! I am glad I got the chance to spoil you. I love that calendar, too. I'm hoping santa claus will think about me in a similar fashion. 

*hugs*

Liz


----------



## Selina (Dec 12, 2006)

I got mine! I got mine!

It is wonderful, beautiful, too much.

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.

It can on a day when i was in a dump mood. My mare lost her baby and i was feeling sorry for myself.

I got the Holiday Painted Ponies----- Snowflake.

I will try and get my computer to work and post a picture.

THANKS SO MUCH, Black Thunder Farms.

Selina Cisco


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2006)

STARLEEMAY asked me to post this photo of one of the gifts she got from her Santa!





The blanket, not the baby! LOL!

Her Santa was generous and sent her lots of great stuff!


----------



## Reble (Dec 13, 2006)

what Photo? Sorry



:

See photo now, thanks


----------



## Gena (Dec 13, 2006)

zacharyfarms said:


> Well I've been waiting to post until I got my camera back from my daughter but that hasn't happened so I will post just to say a big Thank You to Gena. I got my package and sat in the driveway to open it.. :lol: I can't stand unopened packages and it was so much fun because inside the big package were all these great wrapped other packages. It was so much fun to open each. She sent me a wonderful book that I had never seen and I read it the first night. It is The Horse's Health Bible (The Quick-Reference Guide to the Diagnosis of Common Veterinary Problems), 2 of the cutest cowboy boot shaped picture or recipe card holders, a beautiful teal horse lead, a precious hand cross=stiched ornament with a rocking horse, the cutest zipper pull with a tiny horse on it. (I thought it was a tiny Christmas ornament :lol: ) and a Beanie Baby horse which my 2 1/2 year old grandson has been fighting me for which has a choice seat on a branch of my Christmas Tree. I love everything and thank you so very much Gena for being the greatest Secret Santa. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> 
> 
> :


I am so glad you like everything!! Being a secret santa is SO fun!! :bgrin

I am glad you like the book...its one of my favorites and thought it would be a good one to give you.

I have enjoyed getting to know you better!

I hope you have a wonderful, very Merry Christmas and a Year full of sooo many blessings!!!



:


----------



## minih (Dec 13, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Thank you![/SIZE] Thank you to Syndi Kanzler, forum name SKANZLER for my secret santa gift! I love it, it looks really pretty in this picture but in person it is even prettier and Oh sooooo soft. I will be wrapping up in that on the couch this winter for sure



:






I have really enjoyed the secret santa each year. Thank you Robin once again for keeping track of all of us and playing santa's helper. It is loads of fun, picking out a gift and then receiving one in the mail.


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Dec 13, 2006)

oh my goodness,,,,i got my secret santa gift,,,,,thanks so much Janine from TRINITY ACRES....i got horse treats a stuffed horse and mane and tail conditioner and a brush,,,,,and the most prettiest hand made horse ornament,,,thanks so much they are very pretty,,,,,Denise java script:emoticon(':aktion033:',%20'smid_3')java script:emoticon(':saludando:',%20'smid_10')


----------



## tricetta (Dec 13, 2006)

Well i have just read through all 26 pages, and enjoyed everyones report on their santa's. :bgrin

This is my first year doing it, and i must say I am enjoying it soo much, and to think, i haven't received anything yet from my "secret santa"



:

But I am not worried,



:

I do hope that my person enjoys what i have gotten her, as much as i enjoyed shopping for her. It really was kinda hard buying for someone i knew nothing about, other than the few little hints she gave me.

This year is not over yet, but i am already looking forward to next year, hoping to get on the computer more, work less away from the home ( and more in the barn) and to get to know more about the wonderful people on this forum that have helped me so much with all their knowledgable information that has helped me through alot of tough times w/ my horses. I don't talk alot on here, but certainly read alot.

Anyways, i've rattled on enough. I'll just sit here patiently waiting



:

Everyone have a Very Merry Christmas & hope that all your "DREAMS DO COME TRUE" :hypocrite:

Judi



:


----------



## Reble (Dec 13, 2006)

'Tricetta'

You and I both and sure many more still waiting



:

Our present must be Soooooooooo Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiig

The mail person is having trouble carrying it to us. :xreiter:

Merry Christmas to All


----------



## Marty (Dec 14, 2006)

I was so thrilled to find out today that my Secret Santa was my friend Judy of Zachery Farms. 

Judy has spoiled me with way too many gifts that included a bag of horse treats for the horses, a scarf, knit hat, gloves, sweater and slippers and they are all RED! I'll be very bright this year out in the snow! But I must admit that I laughed my head off when I discovered my favorite present which is a pregnancy urine test!!!!!!!!

Here's my quicky poem:

I cannot wait for Holly to pee.

I'm going to hang that urine test upon my tree!

Thanks again Judy. I love it all.


----------



## divigo (Dec 14, 2006)

Treble, Tricetta can I join your little club?

I haven't received my gift yet either



: and I have been home sick all week, so it's not like I could not open the door to get my gift. :cold:

I am hoping my gift will arrive this saturday as that is the day when we usually receive our orders and larger mail.

Or maybe it was a small gift and I tossed it in the paperbin..



: ..no better keep my head on straight and keep my hopes up for this weekend.



:

I can tell you one thing though....if it's not here by christmas....I comming to look for it in person :bgrin


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 14, 2006)

You guys can add me to the list too!



But I am sure our Santas have sent our gifts out and just like Rebel said they are SOOOO BIIIIIGGG it's just taking time to get to us!!



: :bgrin !!! This has been so much fun reading every day and see all the wonderful pictures!!! We are all so blessed that we can do this!!

Thanks again Robin for all your hard work!!

Leya


----------



## appymini (Dec 14, 2006)

I just want to add. Post office told me.Someones parcel is waiting at the post office.Just waitng to be picked up. I hope this happens soon. :bgrin


----------



## Davie (Dec 14, 2006)

I GOT MINE :new_multi: I GOT MINE :new_multi: :cheeky-smiley-006:

It was waiting for me by the gate when I got home, but had to wait a couple of hours to open as I had to run to my Dad's for dinner and help him with his Christmas cards.

My Secret Santa was Pam Christopher (Justanothercowgirl) all the way from Canada. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU :bgrin :lol:




:

I have taken a photo of everything but did not get it uploaded last night as I'm changing my computer over to DSL (yea, modernization) but will try to by this weekend.

I received a wonderful fleece throw with the cutiest Reindeer on it (Green is one of my favorite colors), a great new book to read, and some Hot Chocolate mixes.

Pam, Thank you so much you can bet on the next cold evening I'll be cozied up to the fire, wrapped in that throw, reading my book with a hot mug of that wonderful hot chocolate mix.

I love the Christmas Exchange, it is so much fun and Robin (REO) I can't say enough about you being Santa's wonderful helper-- HUGS dear friend.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh thank goodness it finally arrived, Davie!!! :aktion033: I was starting to panic, I sent that parcel out before the deadline!!!  I am so glad you like everything. :lol: Make sure that you make room under that throw for the little man, hee hee I sure did want to steal him when I met him at nationals, he is so precious. Hugs to both of you and Merry Christmas!!

Pammy


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Dec 14, 2006)

Cyndi I was hoping you had gotten it! I'm glad you liked everything, it was so much fun shopping for you.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 14, 2006)

I *finally* got mine mailed today. :no: Between work, this sucky flu-bug I got ( and have had for two WEEKS!), and chores I couldn't get it out. Plus I have to get to the PO right at 8:30 AM or I'll be late for work.

So, if you'r still expecting a package, mine just left. And one hint- it has a LONG way to go, but will still be there before Christmas!! :lol:

Lucy


----------



## Davie (Dec 14, 2006)

Justanothercowgirl--HAHA, Little Man thought that throw was for him. He wanted me to leave it in the box so he could just curl up on top of it. Told him NO, it was mine. If he is a good boy I'll share.



: He is such a character for an 8.5 pound Min Pin.


----------



## minis4me (Dec 14, 2006)

I got my Secret Santa gift. I thought I should wait til Christmas, but I only managed to let it torture me for a few hours. haha.

Wow! What a great gift! I just love everything!.

There is a colourful slinky hood, which is exactly what I have been really needing. I will definitely get a lot of use from it as well as the little sheets, a 32" in green & black & a tiny 20" navy blue. A pair of little light green shipping boots and comb & elastics are also just what I need. I love the little carousel horse & have it in my special curio cabinet. That is not all! There is a lovely little towel with a rocking horse embroidered on it & even chewies for my Newfies! All were beautifully wrapped & decorated with two Christmas ornaments!

Thank you so much to Liz Visser! "appy mini" I am so thrilled!

Ken says after seeing your great gift, he will never be able to top it! <g> As I never get horsy stuff, he is right! teehee! :aktion033:

Liz, I tried to e-mail you, but my e-mail bounced back. We are on dialup & often get rejected as spam. I hope you read this as I just love my gifts. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Melissa @ Pond Lake...go ahead and open it..I was just teasing ya to see if you could hold out as long as I did..about 3 days



: Give Mikey aka Darkmoons Mighty Proud, a Christmas cookie from us, he's the stallion your Aunt Jennifer picked in the Debi Murphy Fundraiser.. Hope you enjoy your gifts! Merry Christmas :saludando: :saludando:


----------



## Pandora (Dec 14, 2006)

qtrmoonfarm said:


> Hey Melissa @ Pond Lake...go ahead and open it..I was just teasing ya to see if you could hold out as long as I did..about 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> : Give Mikey aka Darkmoons Mighty Proud, a Christmas cookie from us, he's the stallion your Aunt Jennifer picked in the Debi Murphy Fundraiser.. Hope you enjoy your gifts! Merry Christmas :saludando: :saludando:


Woohoo!! I got 3 medium sized adjustable noseband halters with leads. the colors: Flourescent yellow, hunter green, and purple. I also got a horse head shaped healing stone. Thanks so much, Sandii. The purple will work on my palo filly, the green i'm hoping my palo colt will grow into, at last measurement he was 271/4" tall! The flourescent yellow I'll save for when I get a black horse. Thank you!!! :saludando:

I will give Mikey a xmas cookie. He's so sweet, it's hard to believe he's a stallion!


----------



## appymini (Dec 14, 2006)

I got my Secret Santa gift. I thought I should wait til Christmas, but I only managed to let it torture me for a few hours. haha.

Wow! What a great gift! I just love everything!.

There is a colourful slinky hood, which is exactly what I have been really needing. I will definitely get a lot of use from it as well as the little sheets, a 32" in green & black & a tiny 20" navy blue. A pair of little light green shipping boots and comb & elastics are also just what I need. I love the little carousel horse & have it in my special curio cabinet. That is not all! There is a lovely little towel with a rocking horse embroidered on it & even chewies for my Newfies! All were beautifully wrapped & decorated with two Christmas ornaments!

Thank you so much to Liz Visser! "appy mini" I am so thrilled!

Ken says after seeing your great gift, he will never be able to top it! <g> As I never get horsy stuff, he is right! teehee!

Liz, I tried to e-mail you, but my e-mail bounced back. We are on dialup & often get rejected as spam. I hope you read this as I just love my gifts. Thank you so much!!!!

--------------------

Seabloom Mini Ranch

Lone Butte, BC, Canada

Glad you like the gifts.Sorry you couldn`t email me. :lol: I am wondering if was suppose to be 20.00 including shipping??


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2006)

Appymini, I'm sorry you are disappointed in what you got from your Santa.

It was supposed to be a $20 value gift without the postage. Maybe there'll be a 2nd pkg coming?

I hope you'll play again next year



: You were a very good Santa!


----------



## Dee (Dec 15, 2006)

I got mine! Thank you so much Tiffany and William for the beautiful framed pictures and chocolate! I am a photo nut! Especially when it comes to horses. It was a perfect idea! I would love to take a photo of them, but my digital camera is brokenâ€¦I think this time itâ€™s a goner. I will see if I can borrow my sisterâ€™s camera tomorrow and post it on here.

Thanks again!

Dee


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 15, 2006)

Dee said:


> I got mine! Thank you so much Tiffany and William for the beautiful framed pictures and chocolate! I am a photo nut! Especially when it comes to horses. It was a perfect idea! I would love to take a photo of them, but my digital camera is brokenâ€¦I think this time itâ€™s a goner. I will see if I can borrow my sisterâ€™s camera tomorrow and post it on here.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Dee






: I am so glad you got them, and like them. I was starting to wonder if the Canada Post was ever going to deliver them :lol: . Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! :bgrin

Tiffany


----------



## ctinsley (Dec 15, 2006)

Received my package yesterday from Runamuck Farms. Thanks so much. It is such fun getting packages. I'm going to try and wait til christmas to open it. Thanks again. Cindy


----------



## Ashley (Dec 15, 2006)

WEll personally I dont think anybody should be disapointed in anything they get. I just finally got mine out. Its been tough here and trying to make things work. This is my last year doing it for a few reasons. I just have a hard time buying for others in hopes they will like it. Im always afraid it wont be good enough. Which kinda turns you away.

That said, xmas isnt about gifts........everybody should be happy with what they got, big or small. They tried.


----------



## Reble (Dec 15, 2006)

Was worth the wait



:

Thank You so much Danielle_E so much to except :new_shocked:

*Christmas Box * & 2 wooden *decorated horses * for my xmas tree, *horse cookie cutter*,

*Folder* to keep my records in order for each Breeding Mare

And look at this wonderful *training device*. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Bless you my Dear and May all your Christmas Wishes Come True



:


----------



## tricetta (Dec 15, 2006)

:aktion033: After a long day at work, my secret santa is revealed....

Thank you so much Stephanie from Horse Song Ranch for the Great CD, which i'm sure will come in so handy for my son and myself included. It's an AMHA cd which we hope to learn tons from.

And I also received a book, on breeding horses, which will come in very handy this spring when my 2 young stallions look at me



: and wonder what are they suppose to do with their noses up high



:

I hope everyones Santa pops in to say hi, and everyones dreams come true.

Merry Christmas to ALL - and to ALL a Wonderful (SHOW) YEAR AHEAD !!!!!!

JUDI

ps. Thank you Robin for giving me the opportunity to be a part of this. You were a

"GREAT" little santa's helper. And i look forward to next year.


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you Judi! You were a nice addition to the forum fun this year!



:


----------



## Dee (Dec 15, 2006)

Just a little warning to all that sent packages to Alberta, Canada or is waiting for one here. This year there is a mass shortage of postal workers for Canada Post. Too many well paying oil related jobs out there I guess.

I live 15 minutes outside a hamlet of 74,000 people and they are saying that for me to send a letter to another person in my area it will take 2 weeks! Also since I am in the outskirts of town they are only delivering twice a week instead of everyday. My person hasn't got theirs yet and I sent it over 2 weeks ago! I'm crossing my fingers I sent it out before all this mess happened!!!!

I donâ€™t know if it is the same for all Alberta, but if you live in Alberta you already know we are short on every job out there!

ALSO I didn't want to say anything, but I think I should. I have done the secret santa for 3 years and I have never know the person personally that I was buying for. Its a guess that you get them something they will like. The thought that counts! Its special that someone who doesn't even know me has gone out of their busy/crazy holiday schedule and thought of me. Then went through the trouble of mailing it to me. It's the holidays and I don't want to start any flaming or anything, but come on?? Someone tired to do something nice for you and thats what they get back? Told on the forum you were disappointed in the gift they got for you?

Its really rude and harsh to tell someone that you were disapointed in what they got you.

Dee


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 16, 2006)

My package is here all the way from Canada! I don't know who it's from as they didn't include their forum name, but a big thank you for the Christmas Santa, the candles and the bath salts!


----------



## Fred (Dec 16, 2006)

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: IT CAME! THANK YOU MINIHORSELOIVER27!!!!!!! Everything is soooooooo awesome! I'll be taking some pictures tomorrow so everyone can see what a terrific santa I got. Thank you again Angie! Linda B :bgrin


----------



## JINGO_ACE (Dec 16, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Woo Hoo!

My package arrived, all the way from Iowa!

We received a beautiful thick cotton lavender lead-rope,

PLUS a container of YUMMY Nicker-makers Horse Treats,

AND a gorgeous golden floral candle! Sorry, I'm not a

digi-cam expert - so no pictures for ya'all...

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. :bgrin

(My Santa was Cyndi M)




J


----------



## Dee (Dec 16, 2006)

Lisa from Candlelite Ranch,

LOL I totally forgot to send a card and I didn't realize that until about a week after I mailed it! I'm glad you got it. I was starting to wonder if it got lost.

Merry Christmas!

Kaylee


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 17, 2006)

tricetta said:


> :aktion033: After a long day at work, my secret santa is revealed....
> 
> Thank you so much Stephanie from Horse Song Ranch for the Great CD, which i'm sure will come in so handy for my son and myself included. It's an AMHA cd which we hope to learn tons from.
> 
> ...


Judi,

So glad you like your gift. Hadn't seen any posts from you so was very hard to try and get you something. I felt I was letting you down because the gift wasn't very personalized.

Stephanie


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 18, 2006)

Jingo_Ace I'm glad you liked your gift, there should be another package coming. Something I ordered because I wasn't having any luck deciding what to get you.

Sorry the Nicker Makers were opened. My grand-daughter thought they were for my horses and she wanted to give them a treat. :new_shocked: I was happy she didn't spill them. :aktion033:


----------



## Josie (Dec 18, 2006)

To Selina,

I couldn't wait any longer to open the next present. Now I have one more. Will try to wait until Christmas, but now promises. (ha).

Thanks so much for the beautiful horse picture frame. That is very unique, I have never seen one quite like that. I have some great horse pictures, now just to decide which one I want to spotlight in the frame. Thanks so much. YOU are a great Santa!

Josie

Willow Springs Farm

Parkersburg, WV

[email protected]


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 18, 2006)

> Was worth the wait Thank You so much Danielle_E so much to except
> 
> Christmas Box & 2 wooden decorated horses for my xmas tree, horse cookie cutter,
> 
> ...


Mary (Reble) you are so very welcome!

Guess who my Secret Santa is???? :bgrin




:lol: it's Mary :aktion033: Mary, I received your package 2 weeks ago but didn't want to open it till Christmas



: BUT, oh I am just a big kid at heart and when I came on this thread yesterday, haven't been on much in the last few weeks, well, lets just say "I HAD TO DO IT" :bgrin My Secret Santa, even though we have never met in person, made me sooooooooooo happy. I have a beautiful pair of gloves leopard trimmed, tres chic :aktion033: and a nice scarf, which I need one dearly. I received some wonderful scented candles and for those that know me personally you know how much I LOVE CANDLES



: to the point where my husband has said to me in the past "are we holding mass in the house tonight, or what" :lol: , I light candles just about every night. I love the ambiance! And dear Mary got me a gift certificate for "Chapters" bookstores which I ADORE!!! I am an avid reader, I "devour" as someone once told me, a book a week so Mary thank you soooooooooo very much because I will be heading to Chapters today!!!! I also received some facial products which is the brand I use as well



: which is only for the young at heart, lol, :bgrin.

OH MARY!!! Since REO (Robin) admitted the following



> I cannot believe how I messed up. I just found out yesterday and I feel sosenile! I hope you and Mary do not get mad at me. I have 150 people on 9
> 
> pages of "matches" & you and Mary are pages apart. It seems I accidentally
> 
> gave you her and her you as Santas. I didn't mean to!


MMMMM. I told Robin (REO) how she could fix that and told her that she could send me her stallion Lotto. She thought about it for about 10 seconds, no make that 2 seconds and I had a email back pretty darn quick. Hey I was going to share that gift with you and we could have co-owned him :bgrin and we don't live that far apart.... Needless to say Robin wasn't WARMING up to that idea but if we make her feel guiltier... ROFLMAO. Sorry Robin (REO) I couldn't resist.

THANK YOU MY SECRET SANTA and ROBIN (REO) thank you so much for organizing this year after year. It is VERY appreciated by the members here and know that you have earned your angel wings my dear over and over again




: to Mary ( Kavebel Miniatures) and Robin and "Lotto, hurry up and get here before Christmas, :lol:

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU, YOUR FAMILY, and your fur babies :saludando:


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah I didn't mean to give you each other.



:

Danielle, ask Mary WHY I made that mistake. I told her about it.

Psssst Lotto says Nanner Nanner Nanner!



:


----------



## KayJay Farm (Dec 18, 2006)

Received my present today from Linda Hume in Maine. :aktion033:

My four year old daughter convinced me to open already. 5 packages inside one big envelope. Loved all the grooming stuff, especially the four year old size brush and horse treats. Those are both big favorites at our house.

Thanks again! Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 18, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Mine arrived today. I love it, thanks Lyn J. It's a beautiful throw with a horse drawn sleigh. It's keeping me warm tonight.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## ruffian (Dec 18, 2006)

I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT

Thanks to Lisa, Candlite Ranch

It's a really neat horse clock, that swishes it's tail with every beat!

Thanks so much - it will look really cute on my desk at work!


----------



## minihorselover27 (Dec 19, 2006)

Linda (Fred) I am so glad that you liked your gifts



I hope the horses enjoy their treats.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Linda_H (Dec 19, 2006)

Hu

I received such a wonderful package I was in tears when I opened it! What a lot of thought went into it My secret Santa was Jan & Mark of Rainey's Ranch in Ca They even included the exact number of collar covers for all our dogs I hope I can remember all the things- notepad with horse design horse treats which the ponies LOVE!, a candle, fudge YUM, picture frame, barn tote,lavender eye covers lavender soap A Huge thanks to a wonderful Santa sure helped make this Christmas happier!


----------



## divigo (Dec 20, 2006)

My gift came.....santa finally found me.

Thank you Field of Dreams!!!






My hubby claimed the calendar right away and hung it in his home office. :bgrin

I do hope that you know what you did with sending me that lovely little horse for my christmas tree......

now I want more of them and will have to start collecting!



: He looks so pretty...even though I only have a very small tree this year.

My hubby and I will be comming to Texas next year (if all goes well), if so I will let you know and maybe we can come and visit you.

Thanks once again.....you gave my christmas a good start. :saludando:

Trisha


----------



## Frankie (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I have received mine,,,,,,,kind of,,,,,,,,,for the most part.

Whoever my secret Santa is has already sent me 2 boxes full of wonderful stuff,,,,,,,,,and box #2 told me there was a box #3 coming as well. :bgrin

I hope then I'll know who my secret Santa is,,,,,,,because they know me pretty well, and all has just been perfect.

I just wanted to let them know I have received box 1 and 2.



:


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 20, 2006)

divigo said:


> My gift came.....santa finally found me.
> 
> Thank you Field of Dreams!!!
> 
> ...


You're very welcome! I couldn't decide which one to pick- there were about four different colors! We have a store here called Tractor Supply, and they have the coolest western and horsie ornaments!

You are more than welcome to stop in! we'd love to have you!!

Lucy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 21, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Santa finally remembered where my house was! :bgrin Thank you so much Ashley for the gifts. Will post a picture later. Corinne


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 21, 2006)

:aktion033: I just got my Secret Santa gift!! :aktion033:

Thank you so much Penny Gum "Tango"!!!! *I love everything*!!!

The cute sensor candle lights will fit perfect in our entry room! The 2 horsey ornimates are on my tree right now!! The key chain is in my truck hanging from my mirror! The alarm clock is a riot! My son is having so much fun making it winny!! LOL!!! The lime green(I love the color!!LOL!!)vet wrap is a very welcome addition to my emergency kit! And a BIG HUGE horsey hug from my fur kids to you for the carrot treats!!!

Thank you so much! Your a great Secret Santa!!!

A big THANK YOU to Robin for all your hard work!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS to all my forum friends!! :saludando:

Leya


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 21, 2006)

It's been hard, but I still haven't opened mine yet!! Maybe Sunday night.... :aktion033:

Lucy


----------



## Ashley (Dec 21, 2006)

MeadowRidge~

You really werent supposed to know it was me. I dont like letting that be known.

I hope the stuff was ok, dont like doing this for the fact I never know if the person will like it. Also sorry for the delay, lifes happenings around here have just really gotten me behind.


----------



## Devon (Dec 21, 2006)

Got Mine! Thanks!!! I love the Pink and Purple Lead Line



: And Candy of course. And pretty Ornament



: Thansk again! Merry Christmas!!!!



:


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2006)

To the Santa of *Penny*, she got her gift! But she can't get on the forum to post.

We are SO close!!! Out of 150 people only *13* more need to get their gifts!

I'll be SO happy when we get that 100% like we did last year!!!

Wheeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Dec 22, 2006)

Good Morning all!

I got my package yesterday,....from Steinbach,Manitoba!!!!! :aktion033:

Not sure who it is though,......I am not going to open it till Xmas,.....

I sent my package to my SS around the 12th of December,......Havent seen if it was recieved yet or not,....but,....I must admit,......I am feeling VERY ashamed about it,.....

Reo,...I have tried to call you to explain a few things to you privately,...but,....couldnt get through,....

We are having a HECK of a time down here in N.S.,...trying to get established,.....Fred couldnt get unemployment,....and There is no work down here at all right now,.....and social services turned us down,...saying the same thing that unemployment did,...that we didnt have a good enough reason to leave Saskatchewan!

We appealed Social Services decision,..which took a while,.....Friends and family have been helping us out,....I havent been on here as I have been VERY depressed ,..about things,...

after reading a post a few pages back,....maybe my SS,....doesent like what they recieved from me,...I dunno,.....but,.....

We finally got accepted by Social Services,.....They said that we wouldnt get anything before Xmas,....It is to late,....but,...We should be getting a check between Xmas and New Years.

We have been 2 months with out ANY income at all,.....My girls will be able to get a few things for Xmas,...and we are going to get our Xmas daddies hamper today,..which Will help to.

I just wanted my SS to know that I am very very sorry,..that what you recieved from me wasnt more,....but,....maybe I can make it up to you later in the year,....I still have your address.

A big hug to each and every one of you ,.....I am still here,......I truly hope EVERYONE has a wonderful Xmas,.......and to my SS,.....I will get you more,..later,...

Take care everyone,....and thanks again ,.....your friend Terri


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2006)

FFoxygal, your Santa was 1isnotenough.

The person you sent to has not gotten your gift yet as far as I know. She has not emailed me or posted yet.

That post a while back was not about you.





You can email me if you want to. [email protected] I'm hard to reach by phone.

I hope things get better for you soon and may your New Year be wonderful!


----------



## wcr (Dec 22, 2006)

I received a wonderful doormat with my ranch name on it and a horse logo and it looks like a secret santa gift but there was no name on it as it was shipped from the factory.

Please, please, please let me know if this is from my secret santa as I would like to thank whoever sent it too me.

Kathi


----------



## sparkle (Dec 22, 2006)

I got mine!!! :aktion033:

I did take pix....but I haven't uploaded them yet. I'm workin' on it!! lol

Thank you, Tracy aka "Yankee Minis"!!

I got FOUR of the sweetest horse ornaments...fragile, so they'll be on the upper branches!



:

They fit in perfectly with the rest of my horse ornament collection. I love them, thanks so much! :bgrin

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!

.....and thanks again, Robin for your diligent work!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :bgrin :bgrin



:



:


----------



## Relic (Dec 22, 2006)

Yaaahoooo l got a gift...l can't believe it...

THANKYOU so much Karen G from Goebel Gate Farms this was a true surprise and l cheated and had to open the box when l got home just couldn't wait. You truly are a generous person bowing to my request just to donate to Little bits which you so generously did thankyou for that and then still finding it in your heart to send me this beautiful blanket with our farm logo which l just love thankyou thankyou... you are a very special person with a big heart going beyond what was required as a Santa. Have yourself a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## nootka (Dec 22, 2006)

I got mine today in the mail!

Thank you Ms THE (Tarah) for your thoughtfulness and time. I will get pics of the earrings (I love 'em! STARS!!!), horsie treats (they say thank you thank you thank you yum yum Cherry Bomb has the late pregnancy munchies!) and lotion.

(Oh and Al (tow driver) is still in a considerable amount of pain from the accident in Oct., and the worst part is that his (and their) insurance co. is treating him miserably even though none of this was his fault! Thanks for asking. )

Liz M.


----------



## bfogg (Dec 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033:

I received the gift from my secret santa! And it is so awesome! Robin(Reo) made me the most beautiful hand sticthed picture of butterflies!!!!

I collect butterflys!!!!! How neat is that! Robin is going to post a photo of it for me.

Also have some homemade bread coming!!Hmmmmmm Yummmmm

Thank you Robin

I love your gifts!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2006)

The home made yummy bread is a gift that I bought from our own Dannigirl for Bonnie!

Here is the counted cross stitch I designed and did for Bonnie.






You're welcome Bonnie



: I'm so glad you like it!

Only 10 more need to get their gifts! We're SO close!


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 23, 2006)

:aktion033: I got mine some time ago- and I tried really really hard to do what the instructions said



:






But :risa_suelos: :risa_suelos: :risa_suelos: :risa_suelos: I couldn't resist :bgrin






Oh Relic - Thank You so much they are beautiful!!!! The sun catcher Rooster is gracing my kitchen window already



: And the Country Rooster hanger is going to hold all the car keys that I keep loosing on a daily basis



:

Thank You! You spoiled me :lol:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to You and Your Family


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 23, 2006)

Reo,

I know you probably already told us, but how many people joined the fun this year? You sure did a lot of work with this and I am sure we all appreciate it.

Angie (Dannigirl)


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2006)

We had exactly 150 people this year! :bgrin


----------



## lvponies (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for doing this again, Robin!! I know it was lots of work and I appreciate you taking your time to do it for all of us!!!!



:


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 24, 2006)

Just to let my person know yours is on the way by FedEx, it was sent last week and should be there by Christmas.

I also recived mine but sorry to say it was in several peices. and had some sweet sticky smelling oil all over it. It looked like it would have been lovely to add to my collection. I'm not sure what to do with it now.

Merry Christmas to all,

Evelyn


----------



## starleemay (Dec 24, 2006)

This is for Kathye "YELLERROSEINTX". :aktion033: I had saved the bag that my gifts came in from last year "2005". I had got it out to use it to put the gifts for my parents this year because of the western theme on it. I just found a white paper in plastic on the bottom of the bag. When I picked it up & turned it over I found these "COOL" black & white magnetic horses. I have already put them on my fridge. That was a great surprise. Thought I would share even though its a little late. :saludando:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 25, 2006)

WooHoo!! Christmas is finally here and I got to open my gifts from Leslie (aka wantminimore).

I got ........

A red, white & blue halter and leadline (absolutely perfect)

My very first Trail of Painted Ponies ornament (and it's Trigger...I'm an old (literally) Roy Rogers fan!)

A really cute Home Sweet Home windchime (love it)

A very soft red and black scarf and socks and a head band/ear warmer. They're gonna feel soooo good on these cold morning trips to the barn.

And a green and ivory tote (perfect size)

Leslie, I can't thank you enough for the gifts. It was so nice to get up this morning and have something waiting for me under the tree.

Hope everyone was as happy with their gifts as I was and I hope you all have a PERFECT day!!!


----------



## Westwood Farms (Dec 25, 2006)

Woo-Hoo

Merry Christmas everyone!!

I finally got to open my secret santa gifts. I just had to wait for Christmas. I got the cutest tiny horse stocking, a bottle of Pure maple syrup, in a maple leaf container, a great hand made holiday card, and a beautiful mare foal trinket box. I love it all, and thanks to Karen Nass for a very thoughtful gift. I will try and post pictures later on.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW!!!

My Santa was LisaB (from Ozark tack) and she really spoiled me!!!

:new_shocked:

I got a rubber face brush for the horses.

A grow your own pony kit.

a calendar for the fridge

a jar opener

A fun kit of goodies to make crafts

an Ozark chip clip

A box of the cutest cards!

A few tiny candies that Karrel has alreadsy sampled!

A gorgeous Christmas horse photo frame (I love it!)

And a Mini Rules Jared Lee T-shirt!



:

And a For Mini Reasons T-shirt (I think hubby has his eye on it)

Thank you SO much Lisa! Not just for spoiling me so much, but for all you do supporting this forum and the mini world too. You are awesome!!!


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 25, 2006)

:aktion033: Thanks again Fullmoon! :aktion033:

I waited till this morning to open & WOW!!!

Soooo many things! Can't decide which I love more....

the pillow suits me perfectly.....I even have a plaque with the same saying.

"Horses are like potato chips...Can't have just one"

or the etched horsehead...oooh la la....very nice!

The mug & cocoa mix are a daily staple around here...Thanks!!!!

Sandy Caja

Wasn't this fun!!!!!! Thanks REO/Robin!!!


----------



## Aggravation Acres (Dec 25, 2006)

:488: I was a very good girl and waited until today to open the rest of my present from Rachel.

In the pretty box was a very nice mare & foal statue which holds 4 coasters with a running horse on them.




: It is very nice. Thank you sooooo much. You are a very nice Secret Santa.

Deb


----------



## Rachel (Dec 25, 2006)

:aktion033: You are very welcome Deb! :aktion033:


----------



## justjinx (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you robin for putting all this effort forth--it has been so much fun watching everyone open their gifts! we appreciate all your hard work!

jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2006)

I waited till Christmas night to open my gifts. The two days were so full of comings and goings, my husband and I had to wait till we had a few quiet hours to enjoy our gifts.

FRED is my secret Santa, and she sent the most wonderful things! What fun to unwrap each thing! The main gift was a wonderful wreath made of little horseshoes! I think she made it herself, which makes it super special!






I think she made the great hoof pick also, wrought from a horsehoe! I will be checking it out on my two guys in the next day or two!

There was a pretty horsey mug with candy and hot chocolate, a darling ornament container with Swiss chocolate candy inside, and a sparkly glass ornament for the tree.

Thank you, Fred! It was such fun. I wish you a very happy New Year!

Marsha Cassada


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you so very much 1 is not enough,......the gifts that I recieved from you are wonderful!!!!!

I waited till Xmas morning,...as hard as that was,..lol!!!

Here is a pic of what I recieved,......Thank you again :lol:



:


----------



## Fred (Dec 26, 2006)

I am so glad you liked everything Marsha. Yes I did make the wreath and hoofpick. I used the smallest shoes I could find for the wreath and I knew you collected buttons so I used them as ornaments. Hope you have a great New Year and special thanks to Robin for all the hard work she did on the Secret Santa! Linda B


----------



## CritrSitr (Dec 26, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I opened my gift...Thank you so much! :aktion033: The red halter is perfect for my gray mare and I LOVE the cookie dough candle.[/SIZE]




:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Josie (Dec 26, 2006)

To Selina,

Oh, Selina!! What a present! That clock is just hysterical. I love it. The funny thing is that in the summer we have a horse camp, one child a week, a family member. They start their day by feeding early in the morning. That is just the thing to get them up. I can't wait to use it. Thanks sooooo much!!! I'll let you know how they like it!

Happy New Year, and thanks again for your wonderful presents!!!

Josie Wildi

Parkersburg, WV

[email protected]


----------



## Mona (Dec 27, 2006)

So Robin, what was the final tally....did everyone entered receive their gifts in time for Christmas this year? I sure hope so!!


----------



## REO (Dec 27, 2006)

Not yet Mona





Some people have not answered my emails asking if they have gotten the gifts.

A few gifts were mailed late and might need a few more days to arrive.

This is the entire list that I NEED to hear from.

These I am waiting to see if they got their gifts.

*Mini lover* (I heard it was sent)

*WCR* (have not heard anything)

*Tinacvt* (Santa is worried)

*Shawntelle* (Santa had been sick)

*1isnotenough* (Santa is worried)

*Justanothercowgirl* (Santa had been sick)

*Stephanie* (Santa sent it, but late)

*Dreamlandnh* (Santa is mailing it Dec 28)

Some Santas have been asking me and are worried if their gifts arrived or not. But nothing I can do if they won't answer my emails and let me know *sigh* Some did answer me that they did not get a gift yet.

I will not be happy, or be able to relax until I know everyone got a gift. The reason I do this and I work so hard is to get that 100%. When I finally get 100% I'm going to do a big happy dance!

If you are a Santa to an above, hang tight!





We are very close Mona! Only 8 more to go!


----------



## Reble (Dec 27, 2006)

Reo you have done a great JOB. If I can help let me know? Hubby says he wouldn't mind being a Secret Santa. If you need one.

Just sad that some people have not recieved their gifts :new_shocked: Christmas Day has passed.


----------



## Mona (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, it really is sad that some have gone past Christmas without yet receiving their gifts. THAT is why we moved the closing date for sign-up to early November, to ensure that all participants would receive their gifts in time. I hope these people in your list make contact with you SOON Robin. You have once again done a wonderful job, and I hope it all works out perfect for you in the end, as as I have told you in the past, I will be a SS for someone else if needed.



:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you Cyndi! So sorry I've been down sick with a cold/flu (missed Christmas), and just went to the post office today.

Thank you so much for the lovely candle (smells great), and I love the bandana. The mugs are great too - I love horsey stuff!

Hope you hada wonderful Christmas and thanks again!


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 28, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Robin/Reo - you do such a great job with this -- Thank you very very much for all your hard work.[/SIZE]

JJay


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you Robin/REO for all you do!!!!! One good way to know your person got your gift for future reference is to send it with delivery confirmation. I like to always have a way to track something. ESPECIALLY this time of year, as so many packages get lost! Robin, if you need an fill in Secret Santa for anyone let me know!!!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## Gena (Dec 28, 2006)

I too want to say thank you to Robin for taking on this huge project and making it so fun!

You are AWESOME my friend! You have a BIG heart!!!



:


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry I am so late to post, I have a bad cold. A Christmas gift from my mother.



:

Thank you Kim (CKC) you really outdid yourself.

I got a hand carved horse from her home town in Kenya






and I got a hand carved onyx windchime made in Mexico






as an added bonus, Kim and her husband went out and found fabric and made this very soft and warm blanket.





Thank You very very much I love them all.



:



: My family was as excited as I was to see what was in the packages.



:

Robin


----------



## CKC (Dec 28, 2006)

Robin- I'm so happy you like everything. Now you see why I didn't want you to open the card first. I started writing a little history about everything that I got you and then realized if you read that first then you would know everything that was in the box.



My husband said I got you a little something from all over the world.



Kenya, Mexico and Culpeper, VA.

Kim


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 29, 2006)

Stephanie Riedel,

FedEx sent me a card telling me that you gift was delivered on Dec 29th. Did you get it? It was to be sent to your house.

Sorry it got there late. But I didn't get into the secret santa list until mid Dec., and I haven't been in the best health and Robin was kind enough to let me join in. But please let me know if you got it or not ...I did insure it.

Hope you had a merry christmas.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 29, 2006)

wewindwalker said:


> 06:55[/color] AM' post='735194']Stephanie Riedel,
> 
> FedEx sent me a card telling me that you gift was delivered on Dec 29th. Did you get it? It was to be sent to your house.
> 
> ...


Today is the 29th and FedEx doesn't deliver this early. No present yet.

Thanks for asking, I had a wonderful Christmas.

Stephanie


----------



## JINGO_ACE (Dec 29, 2006)

CyndiM said:


> Jingo_Ace I'm glad you liked your gift, there should be another package coming.
> 
> Something I ordered because I wasn't having any luck deciding what to get you.


[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

CyndiM - thank you for the GREAT gift certificate to Ozark Mountain Mini Tack & Supplies!!!!

Now I just have to chose: do I want a Mini poop scooper? or a Mini Flymask? or the

Harness Honey & a Horse Shaver? or the pewter pony pixies are absolutely adorable too....

Then, I think, I should use it towards a cart cover????? what FUN to have CHOICES -

Ummm... but of course I WANT it ALL - LOL... Thank you, Thank you, Thank you...

oh, and the leadrope has already come in VERY handy too!




J


----------



## Shawntelle (Dec 30, 2006)

Got my Secret Santa Gift in the mail today, mine was from Michelle from Wesco Miniatures.

Thank you soo very much Michelle, I got some wonderful candies, an angel decoration for my Christmas tree, lots of horse cookies for all my boys (they say thank you too



: ) and an awesome poster on foaling and all the stages of a mare about to foal. Will be helpful in the barn when it comes time for that. NOt sur my mom liked it hanging on the fridge taking up half the door when she came down stairs to cook hahahah kinda threw her for a loop, wasnt expecting a play by play HAHAHA but it will be put in my tack room of the barn for sure, will be great refrence, Thanks again and have a great New year.




: Merry Christmas

~Shawntelle


----------



## wcr (Dec 30, 2006)

A big thank you to Mini Lover for my hand drawn and framed picture of Val I had in my avatar and the fleece wraps. I really enjoyed the picture you sent of your self and your very handsome gelding.

Thanks, Kathi


----------



## penny (Dec 31, 2006)

jacks'thunder said:


> :aktion033: I just got my Secret Santa gift!! :aktion033:
> 
> Thank you so much Penny Gum "Tango"!!!! *I love everything*!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankie (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry guys,,,,,,I had THE greatest secret Santa. :aktion033: :aktion033:

Karin



: NAKAR

I received not one, not two but THREE packages and they all contained wonderful gifts. I could tell Karin put a lot of thought into it and it meant so much to me. It was all a big surprise as I did not know who it was until I received the 3rd box. I would read this thread, after receiving first 2 boxes and do a lot of guessing,,,,,but,,,I was wrong.

The first box had tons of goodies for the babies,,,,,,,,,and they sooooo enjoyed them. Beautiful purple halter and lead as well.

2nd box contained more for me including a gorgeous tree ornament that went right to the tree and was the first thing I saw when looking at the tree.

3rd box contained food from Karins state of LA,,,,,,,,,,,and our family has had so much fun preparing it and sampling. Got to say,,,,,,,,,it's pretty darn good stuff!!!!!

Karin,,,,,, :aktion033: ,,,,,,,you are the best,,,,,,,and Robin,,,,,,,,I request her to be my secret santa every year!!!! :lol:


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 3, 2007)

Wewindwalker,

Thank you so much for the wonderful Christmas gift, it was worth waiting for. FedX finally decided to deliver my package this afternoon, they are so slow. I received a baggie full of big lifesavers (I love them) and candy canes, a 1000 piece puzzle of a mare and foal (looks just like one of my yearlings) and a fantastic grooming kit with all kinds of brushes - I always need brushes, they seem to get misplaced or worn out. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Stephanie


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad that you enjoyed the things I sent, Carolyn. :bgrin I like to make the season last a little longer and send multiple  boxes. I did get a bit of a late start this year. I was worried that maybe the last package got lost since I hadn't heard anything. I'm afraid I didn't get the email you sent. It must have gotten lost in cyperspace. LOL I always enjoy doing the Secret Santa gift giving. It is so much fun!!!

Happy Holidays to you, Carolyn, and hope your 2007 is better than 2006! :saludando:


----------



## wewindwalker (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm so glad that it got there!

I'm not going to use FedEx again.

I'm glad you liked it all have fun grooming those winners.

Hope you had a great Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Evelyn


----------

